# MAC's policy on samples?  Getting samples at MAC?



## venus_in_furs (Apr 30, 2005)

hey! i just signed up for the forum here, but i've been reading the board for a while.

soooo...d'bohemia is coming out soon, and i really don't have enough money to get the colors i want. so i'm totally panicked. 

i know i can handle a few eyeshadows and _maybe_ a lipglass, but the pigments would totally destroy me. 

is it okay to ask for samples of two pigments? i don't want to seem rude, because i'd feel like i was cheating, or something--there's really enough pigment in those samples to last a very long time! on the other hand, i'm broke, and desperate for these colors.

so...needing advice here! is it okay to ask for the samples (i've only been offered them before)? and would asking for 2 be over the top?

thanks!


----------



## rouquinne (Apr 30, 2005)

i ask for samples, but i'm well-known at all the MAC counters in town and i'm a VERY good customer.

it doesn't hurt to ask, you might only get one.


----------



## Onederland (Apr 30, 2005)

Well I only ask for 1 sample per every 30 dollars I spend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but thats just me. hahahaha...


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 30, 2005)

they dont give out pigment samples usually


----------



## Demosthenes (Apr 30, 2005)

Maybe if you nicely explain that you can't pick all of it up at once, and you were thinking of getting the pigments, but would like to try them first.  Most MAs are reasonable about that sort of thing.


----------



## banana (May 1, 2005)

They've given me samples of pigments every time I've asked except for once when they didn't have any sample jars left.


----------



## Sanne (May 1, 2005)

I don't even need to ask for samples, I just get them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mm that's not a good sign accoriding to my wallet


----------



## oddinary (May 1, 2005)

^ how much do they give in you a sample jar?


----------



## rouquinne (May 1, 2005)

half full for all of mine.


----------



## venus_in_furs (May 1, 2005)

thanks everyone!

i've actually been given samples before, but normally they offered them to me. so i wasn't too sure. thank you.


----------



## user2 (May 1, 2005)

my MA told me that she usually dont give out any samples because the customer is able to check all of the products on the counter but she gave me a little sample of the moistureblend foundation and its gorgeous!


----------



## rouquinne (May 1, 2005)

that's really weird, VV, especially with foundation.  because that's one product you REALLY need to check in a variety of different light conditions, a sample is a necessity!


----------



## RussianSexpot (May 3, 2005)

Hrm, that's a good question, I'd like to know also..I've never been offered samples because

A. the counter was jam-packed
B. I didn't buy enough
C. I totally forgot

Do they give samples at freestanding counters too? Somebody enlighten me on the "sample etiquette"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mich.


----------



## ladybugz07 (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RussianSexpot* 
_ Do they give samples at freestanding counters too? Somebody enlighten me on the "sample etiquette"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mich._

 
I've gotten pigment samples from my counters before (at Saks & Dillards), but I don't usually ask for pigment samples, unless I'm buying a few things.  However, I almost always ask for empty sample pots (I use them to make travel size pigments) and I always get them...


----------



## venus_in_furs (May 3, 2005)

i normally forget about samples, and the MAs always surprise me when they offer.

i got a sample of glitter one time when i was at the counter and had spent all my money. i was asking the saleslady all about it, and she said, "here, try a sample!" it was really sweet, but i don't use the glitter.

the other time, i got TWO samples. i had just bought a pallete and filled it with a bunch of purples. so the MA told me i should try violet and gave me a sample. and i blurted out, "can i have blue brown, too?" she was really nise about it.

i don't know the "sample etiquette" really, either. the one time i asked (for bluebrown), i had been planning on buying it, but they were sold out. so i'm not really sure how i'd go about asking in a different situation.


----------



## user2 (May 3, 2005)

I think if you have a very good connection to one of the MA she might give you any sample you want! In the end you're the customer who pays her job...
My MA gave me last time a sample without even asking! I told her about my musical debut and she just looked at me like a detective and said: "Well then, you have to try Face & Body! You're a NC15 right? Here'S a sample!" 
She's sooo sweet!
Next time I'll go and ask her for a Teal sample...*crossingfingers*


----------



## Sushi_Flower (May 14, 2005)

*Have Mac stopped giving samples?*

When i first discovered Mac last year they were happy to give a sample of liquid stuff like foundation and concealer and creams. But at christmas time my counter kept saying they had no container to give them in and another counter said the same thing and now they just say ''you'd have to bring in a sterilised container if you want a sample''

Have they stopped giving samples? I'm not a freeloader, i just can't afford to spend so much without trying it out a couple of days 1st, especially base stuff. I usually end up buying more through samples, so it would be a shame if they've stopped. I live in the UK btw.


----------



## user2 (May 14, 2005)

Hi Sushi_Flower!

I live in Germany and I never heard of a case in which they dont give out any samples of bases...


----------



## Star (May 14, 2005)

What has been my experience in the last year or two is that they gave me very generous samples of something after they had demonstrated it to me and I really loved it, only to realize when they went to get it, that they were out.  They gave me so much CCB in Root, for example, that I never had to buy it!

Otherwise, I got a couple of freebies when I made big purchases, but certainly not every time.  Seems to be a random thing, or maybe different MAs give more free stuff, dunno.

When I bought all three Bohemia pigments I asked for sample jars to split them into and I thought I got a bit of attitude for asking.  I got two (why only two?  I bought three pigments!!)

Also when I was a the Pro store,l I wanted to BUY empties but she said they didn't have any.  I was under the impression they sold empty jars (?).


----------



## Sushi_Flower (May 14, 2005)

Well i havn't asked for a long time now thinking they've stopped but i may try again.

What's CCB Root?
and do they give samples of Pigments/glitters?


----------



## FacesbyNiki (May 14, 2005)

Sushi_Flower, CCB Root is Cream Colour Base in the color Root, named for Kevyn Aucion's manager.


----------



## user2 (May 14, 2005)

I dont think they give out pigment samples...well thats what my lovely MA told me! But they have always tons of empty jars...


----------



## Juneplum (May 14, 2005)

i've never had a problem getting samples of anything from MAC, and VV they DO give pigment samples.. very generous ones in fact...i got such a big sample of white gold and clear blue sky pigments that i never had to buy the full size cos they last FOREVER! i've got samples from freestanding stores, pro stores and counters all over the country... sushi flower what store were u at? i've gotten samples from MAC in the UK too...


----------



## mrskloo (May 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Star* 
_What has been my experience in the last year or two is that they gave me very generous samples of something after they had demonstrated it to me and I really loved it, only to realize when they went to get it, that they were out.  They gave me so much CCB in Root, for example, that I never had to buy it!_

 
I got that too.. they gave me samples of Provence pigment and Shock Me gloss. Huge samples!


----------



## Oonie (May 14, 2005)

I can't remember what I bought but I got a sample of Coco just recently.


----------



## banana (May 14, 2005)

I've only had one experience when they didn't have any sample jars.  But I could see her looking around for them and I knew that they had actually run out.  I don't always ask for samples... only when I'm already buying something and if I think the SA is nice enough to say yes.


----------



## Janice (May 14, 2005)

Depends on the counter & MA. MAC policy is to give samples, but it's all so dependent on the individuals who work @ the counters/stores. Of course if they feel like someone is abusing the policy they might refuse to sample. 

The best way to get samples & great CS is to get to know ONE MA or counter you really vibe with. Then buy soley from them. You will find that after you start dropping money with them.. samples of anything are no problem.


----------



## Star (May 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_The best way to get samples & great CS is to get to know ONE MA or counter you really vibe with. Then buy soley from them. You will find that after you start dropping money with them.. samples of anything are no problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That would be best, granted, but not practical for me.

And, do you think they are on commission?


----------



## Janice (May 14, 2005)

Supposedly they aren't, but there are alot of MAC MA's here maybe one of them can chime in.


----------



## Shawna (May 14, 2005)

I have really bad skin allergies so I refuse to buy something unless I have had a sample or a guarantee that I can return something if I have a reaction to it.  The MA's at my local counter have always been fantastic about giving samples, but I also drop tonnes of money there.  They recently gave me very generous samples of bare canvas and stilife paint to try.  I loved stilife and ended up buying it.  I think it is smart for them to give samples of stuff you might not otherwise try.  It definitely gets me to spend more money.  BTW, Biotherm is also excellent about giving samples or taking returns on stuff if you have problems with it.


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 14, 2005)

I went to a few MAC stores and counters the other day and at the MAC store the MA was going to give me a few samples of pigments but she went to get the sample jars and they were out. Then later I went to another MAC store I asked the MA for a sample of a pigment and as she was going to get the jar another *itchy MA told her "you can't give her a sample" (my sis-in-law was on the other side of the store were the MA told her that I couldn't get one, and told me how rude she was) I was so pissed that the other MA was such a *itch! So I go "I KNOW you can't give pigment samples out but can I have a sample of a foundation?" she got it for me but was kinda rude about it, and she put so lil in the jar. I wanted another sample of a different foundation but I didn't bother to ask. So I went to the counter at that same mall and the MA there was so sweet about giving me a foundation sample. I can't stand how they get, it's like you're asking for a sample from their own stuff!! Ugh!


----------



## Demosthenes (May 14, 2005)

I've never had any problems getting samples, but it's mostly because I don't ask for anything.  At my MAC store, they end up throwing full-size glitter eye liners, lipsticks, fragrances, and moisturizer in my bag.  At the Pro store, the MA gave me 5 pigment samples of stuff I may like, without me even needing to ask.

The MAs explain that their job is really hard, and there are a LOT of people that abuse the sampling system, and never buy anything, which makes the regular customers look bad when they ask for samples.  You need to understand that even though they don't make commission, they have REALLY, INSANELY high sales goals, and they get strict reviews and get verbal warnings/write ups if they aren't making their goals.  

So, if you are just one of those people that ask, and never come back to buy, they remember you (and some of them even tell their co-workers to remember you) and soon enough they'll stop giving them to you.  They will not hesitate to give samples to other customers though, that honestly need them.  It sucks, but they're human and they get irritated with *itchy customers ALL the time, so sometimes they're grouchy to begin with.


----------



## Sanne (May 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_Depends on the counter & MA. MAC policy is to give samples, but it's all so dependent on the individuals who work @ the counters/stores. Of course if they feel like someone is abusing the policy they might refuse to sample. 

The best way to get samples & great CS is to get to know ONE MA or counter you really vibe with. Then buy soley from them. You will find that after you start dropping money with them.. samples of anything are no problem. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
sooo true!

or get the worst MACaddict in the netherlands, they will know your name @ every counter and store, and you'll get a lot of samples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I end up buying practicaly everything I get as a sample, so it isn't wasted on me


----------



## RussianSexpot (May 15, 2005)

In general I try not to ask, I'm kind of bashful about that anyways..Unless it's something you're _really_ in question about, I'd sooner try it on my hand or tell them and have them try it out on me. I've only asked for one sample, it was of coco and I liked it, but not enough to buy it so I'm glad about that.

Regardless of if they make commission or not, I think if you have a fav/s then it's a nice thing to do to go to only them. I'm sure they'd appreciate the gesture..I've found an awesome girl, at all the times I went to MAC they never gave me a glance (I wish I could have just printed a sign on my forehead saying I HAVE OVER $200 TO SPEND HERRRREEEE), and she was so sweet and kind, I could tell she was being genuine and not just trying to sell me some funky stuff I'd never use...

mich.


----------



## eponine (May 15, 2005)

at my favorite counter i've gotten samples of: 
all girl pigment
dark soul pigment
jam session glitter
a chromezone 3 quad (it was the last one so they just gave it to me)
and last night i got a mangomix shadestick!

...though i have spent like, a billion dollars there over the past year.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (May 15, 2005)

I am not a big spender as i'm a skint student but i go to MAC counter alot to test stuff and besically just check stuff out. I do buy what i can afford and when i can afford it but i wonder if some of the SA who havn't seen me buy think that i don't buy at all?


----------



## agent_skullhead (May 15, 2005)

Wow, I've never asked for a sample before, but the thought of them giving away quads "'cause it was the last one" is just amazing.  I've spent about $400 at mac over the past month or so (shh don't tell anyone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but I'm always scared that they'll say no if I ask for a sample.  If I do it I should try soon though 'cause my favorite MA is moving to Los Angeles *cry*


----------



## eponine (May 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *agent_skullhead* 
_Wow, I've never asked for a sample before, but the thought of them giving away quads "'cause it was the last one" is just amazing.  I've spent about $400 at mac over the past month or so (shh don't tell anyone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but I'm always scared that they'll say no if I ask for a sample.  If I do it I should try soon though 'cause my favorite MA is moving to Los Angeles *cry*_

 
er, yeah...by the last one i meant it was the tester. one of the colors hadn't even been used though, and for a free quad i'm not gonna complain!


----------



## Cleopatra (May 18, 2005)

I live in Australia and have never yet been able to get a sample from MAC even though I am genuinely interested in the product and have spent big dollars there.


----------



## Oonie (May 18, 2005)

Maybe I need to stick with one store/counter and MA and that way I can get some freebies instead of just samples.

I think I might have met one yesterday. I did receive a sample of Coco from a different artist. Nordies did not send my order of Coco(sold out) so I went to a MAC counter to buy it. I asked for a sample container to put some in to carry around. She gave me 5.


----------



## Sanne (May 18, 2005)

that's really nice of the MUA, Oonie, lucky you!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 18, 2005)

I love love love my store,.. I just wish I could bring all of you girls here to Indy,.. We have mostly great MA's at the Freestanding and Nordies. I don't frequent our Castleton location that much since I am closer to the freestanding. I dont usually drop less than 125 when I hit any of the MAC stores and I am sad bc sometimes I will go to both Nordies and the freestanding in one day (Nordies doesnt have pigs or pro pans) every MA pretty much knows me by name on sight. I don't often ask for samples, but I know that more often than not they are out of sample jars, I think this is how MAC controls how much is given out by controlling the amount of jars distributed to each store.. but sure enough when I came in and they had some,.. my FAVORITE MA,.. John, on whom I sent an e-mail to MAC praising his saintliness,..just grabbed some containers without me asking and loaded me up with some samples of things he thought would please me,.. lipmix,.. which I was unsure of,.. I will probably never have to buy any of that now though,.. and a huge sample of Provence (which I don't care too much for,..so I am glad I had the chance to try it) and a sample of Kitchmas,.. which I just may buy even though he gave me a GINORMOUS sample of it. But I really like it. I ended up buying and extra pigment (Golden Olive) that day and a few extra lustreglasses on top of my preplanned D'bohemia haul from the euphoria of it. LOL.  I think it really does seem to make a difference building a relationship with an MA and then if you are in there enough exhibiting brand loyalty,.. they wanna keep you hooked,...If John has a quota then I probably help him meet quite a bit of it with each promotion.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 21, 2005)

MAC is stingy about giving samples my 2 MAs sneek me samples or give me the little pro bono items they get that they dont like to me, but if i dont get my MA it frustrates me the only time they give me samples is when i spend a assload of money, and its usually parfume


----------



## MACForME (May 26, 2005)

*Samples? Mailings? Huh?*

Im new around here and noticed some people mention samples at MAC stores or counters, and mailings that they get. I have NO clue whats up with that . I have had an account with MAC online for a long time and the MAC freestanding store has my name , address etc. I am in there all the time and spend decent money, NEVER have i gotten a THING in the mail, oh yeah, i did get ONE sample of a fragrance... what kind of mailings have you gotten and you are regular customer or a MAC Pro Card holder? Just curious,, thanks.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (May 26, 2005)

I'm just a regular MAC customer and I do have my name on a freestanding store's mailing list and I get brochures and promo cards & the like in the mail usually a few times a year.

Never gotten any samples in the mail though.


----------



## AlliSwan (May 27, 2005)

I've been a MAC ADDICT at my counter for years now and I never got any stuff in the mail until I revisited the Vegas pro store. They realized I was on file but they had an old address and I don't know if the old address and the new one MY mac counter had were conflicting, but you may want to make sure they have you in the computers correctly. Just ask the least b*tchy MA!! However, my mailings do seem pretty random.


----------



## MACForME (May 27, 2005)

Thats a good idea. I think i will. I am going to MAC on 06/04 anyway, hopefully it wont be a madhouse with Belle coming out, But i'll make a point of asking about my address.


----------



## piika (May 27, 2005)

The MAC Pro store in Montreal definitely has my correct name and address, but I never got anything in the mail from them either. Maybe I should ask next time I go there...


----------



## GoldieLox (May 27, 2005)

If you have an account online then you should get sent little brochures regarding the new lines that are coming out.

Like i just got a cute one for belle azure and the sunbasque one.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (May 29, 2005)

i'm ppid and my mailings are still few and far between.


----------



## Henna (May 29, 2005)

I receive postcards maybe once a year.  No samples though! 

Juliana


----------



## MACForME (May 30, 2005)

Yeah... i have yet to recieve a thing, if it werent for the internet, i would have no clue about whats coming out, going on etc...I sent and email asking, that why if they hve my info (yes, its correct) that i have no notice of whats what.. not that abrupt, rather as a "how come"


----------



## ruby_soho (Jun 11, 2005)

*MAC samples*

Is there a limit as to how many samples you can get? I know they wont give you an absurd amount of free stuff, but if I ask for a sample of two different moisturizers and a pigment or two, will they say no? I'll be buying stuff so it's not like I'm not contributing.


----------



## Star (Jun 11, 2005)

I think it depends on the sales associate...  some make you feel like a leech for asking for one measly sample even if you're buying stuff.  Others are more than happy to oblige with a COUPLE of samples.  I prob. wouldn't dare ask for four samples unless I was spending a couple of hundred, but only because I hate when they give you "the look"


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 11, 2005)

MAs are usually more than happy to give you samples of things like skincare and foundations (better you find out you hate the foundation sample after wearing it for a few days and trying something else than returning a mismatched shade).  As for the rest, it totally depends on the MA.  Conventional wisdom is that they are not technically supposed to give you pigment samples, but if you are friendly with your MA, you can often get away with more as far as what kind of products they will sample for you.  I hit it off once with an MA I'd never met before and she gave me a pigment sample, but I've heard of some people getting looked at like they're from Mars if they ask for one.


----------



## ruby_soho (Jun 11, 2005)

Hmmm, this could be tricky. Maybe I'll back away from the pigments I sent my mom to Montreal and told her to ask for 2 pigment samples:O I hope she doesnt get killed now.


----------



## allie02044 (Jun 11, 2005)

Ive never had anyone tell me no for ANY sample. but my MAs kinda know me, and I dont ask for samples all the time. I just got a loose irridescent powder sample (filled to the top!) and the new scrub sample, filled to the top.
-the MA also told me I should take stock out in MAC as soon as I walked in lol


----------



## ruby_soho (Jun 11, 2005)

My mom just called from Montreal and the MA said they had no sample jars, so I didnt get any pro samples


----------



## MsFashionGuru (Jun 11, 2005)

Yeah it definately depends on the MA. I last time i asked he gave me samples of all of the D'bohemia pigment. Hefty samples I might add. I also bought $60 worth of stuff.


----------



## ruby_soho (Jun 12, 2005)

I bought $138 at the Pro store yesterday, so I could have gotten a couple good samples. But alas...no jars.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jun 12, 2005)

I never ask for more than 1 at a time, and only when I'm buyng something. However I have had some very nice MA's volunteer some samples if I was unsure about the product.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 21, 2005)

*Samples - Just to make things clear*

What can and can't you get a sample of?

I've asked for pigment samples a number of times at the same counter, half the time i've been told we don't do samples of them and half the time i've been given one straight away.

Yesterday i asked for a sample of Lipgelee and was told they don't do samples of them, but i know someone here had a sample.

So i'm confused and curious, does it it depend on the counter? The MA? 
I only ask for samples when i'm buying as i feel cheeky otherwise.


----------



## Onederland (Jul 21, 2005)

It just depends on what counter or store you go to.

Usually..USUALLY, the most common items for samples are pigments, liquid foundations, and skincare items.

I've gotten 3 pigment samples from my freestanding, as well as a MicroRefinisher, from the PRO store.

IMHO, You should talk to the MA's a bit. And be chatty, and be nice. Buy some things, and then ask for a sample, and they should be happy to give it to you.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 21, 2005)

I think that a lot of it has to do with the MA's.  Some can be a little stand-offish and may not be as likely to make a sample.  Othertimes they may not have any sample jars in stock.  I always judge the mood of the counter/MA's on the day that I'm there and go with that.  If they are super busy or really stressed out I wait until next time.  I have only asked for a few samples and have gotten one every time, except for once when they were out of sample jars.  HTH


----------



## iheartjuppy (Jul 21, 2005)

*Depends*

I've found it depends on the MA *AND* whether or not the product is available.  For example, I've had NO problem getting samples of D'Bohemia pigments and the Pearlizers because the counters were sold out, but still had the displays up (which is weird on its own), so I had them make me samples from the display testers.

I'd think if you're buying something (or multiple things) they should have no problem making you samples of (reasonably) any one thing...they can scrape lipsticks, squeeze Lip Gelees, shake loose powder, pour liquid foundations...I'd think anything that isn't pressed powder or pencil form could be easily made into a sample adn shouldn't be a problem.  Maybe if you're really enthusiastic "I've been DYING to try this but don't know if it would work w/my skin tone" or something, they might be more amenable?


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 21, 2005)

ita with jessica.. i've always gotten samples from MA's no matter which store in which state or country i go to... i guess when they're out of stock or out of sample jars, then they can't give samples.. i love mac for doing this... it's such a great way to have people try b4 they buy AND build more sales..


----------



## SonRisa (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Depends*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartjuppy* 
_ scrape lipsticks, squeeze Lip Gelees, shake loose powder, pour liquid foundations...I'd think anything that isn't pressed powder or pencil form could be easily made into a sample adn shouldn't be a problem.  Maybe if you're really enthusiastic "I've been DYING to try this but don't know if it would work w/my skin tone" or something, they might be more amenable?_

 
Scraping lipsticks damages them. The only time I've ever made a sample of a lipstick is when it was for a bride who's wedding was the next day and we were sold out of it.

At my counter, we don't normally do pigment samples. At least we're not supposed to. I will if we're out of it, but that's it. WHy? #1 Because of people selling them on Ebay. #2 With pigments, a small amount goes a VERY long way and if we give samples, people are less likely to buy the product. That's what I was told by my manager at least.

The only things we make samples of are skincare, foundation and concealer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh!! And any lipglass that can be squeezed - lipgelees, clear

Paints/cheekhues dry out too quickly in a sample jar, plus they're soo thick in consistency that the smallest sample would last a long time.


----------



## Star (Jul 21, 2005)

I find it depends on the MA more than on the counter.  At the same counter, a couple of MAs have given me the condescending treatment while another one is always so happy to give me a sample of whatever I ask for.  I spend a LOT of $$$ at that counter.

At another counter, I bought three pigments and asked for a couple of empty jars so I could put a little bit in it to carry in my makeup case in my purse and I got the evil eye.  I don't care if she thought I was planning on "re-selling", I know I wasn't, and I really resented the crap out of that attitude.


----------



## martygreene (Aug 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Scraping lipsticks damages them. The only time I've ever made a sample of a lipstick is when it was for a bride who's wedding was the next day and we were sold out of it.

At my counter, we don't normally do pigment samples. At least we're not supposed to. I will if we're out of it, but that's it. WHy? #1 Because of people selling them on Ebay. #2 With pigments, a small amount goes a VERY long way and if we give samples, people are less likely to buy the product. That's what I was told by my manager at least.

The only things we make samples of are skincare, foundation and concealer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh!! And any lipglass that can be squeezed - lipgelees, clear

Paints/cheekhues dry out too quickly in a sample jar, plus they're soo thick in consistency that the smallest sample would last a long time._

 

Man oh have I been the MA who ends up at the nearest MAC counter 5 minutes before they close needing to buy a sold-out lipcolor for a wedding the next morning, because the chapel changed the lighting and WHAM everything we'd planned ends up looking like babyshit. Ugh. I'm thankful for the scrapings from inside the butt end of the tube at that point!


----------



## agent_skullhead (Aug 18, 2005)

The MAs at the counter I used to visit were all really nice and always spent a lot of time on color selection with me, so I never felt like I needed to try anything out.  I've never been disappointed with anything I've purchased either!


----------



## Monique0a (Aug 18, 2005)

I have never had a problem getting samples of anything from any of the stores or counters I visit but I know ma's at each of them and they know I am a fan with a personal collection so they are happy to help me spend my money...sigh...*grin*


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Paints/cheekhues dry out too quickly in a sample jar, plus they're soo thick in consistency that the smallest sample would last a long time._

 
A MA gave me a Bare Canvas sample, and it was good for 4-6 weeks before it started to dry out... But he also gave me a lot, so even if I use it everybody, I still don't need to buy the full size. They should give us samples, yes, but not too much (Same thing for pigments), so we will be able to buy the full size.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 19, 2005)

I never had problems with samples.... well... the only problem is that I'm shy to ask, I always want to ask 2-3 samples, but when I left the store, I only asked for 1!

They are always generous (even with pigments), last time they gave me a full sample jar with Golden Lemon. But I always buy a lot, never less than 250$ each month.


----------



## iheartjuppy (Aug 19, 2005)

The only time I asked for empty sample jars was right before my honeymoon and I explained that I was afraid to take my entire pigment jars with me (I'm a chronic spiller - lost almost an entire jar of Maroon!).  They had no problem giving me a few (I think three or four).  I usually only ask for samples of things they're currently out of (so I can decide whether I want to wait for a new shipment, get it online, swap for it, etc.) - or things I've tried *similar* and not had any luck with (a few stains, etc.) that I am hesitant to buy full-sized without trying!  I visit the same two counters in my area pretty much weekly so they know of my MAC addiction and know I'm not just trying to get freebies! (I think I've probably put a kid or two through college!)


----------



## MeganGMcD (Aug 19, 2005)

It's has been my understanding that for years it has been illegal for anyone at a counter, any counter, to give out samples that do not clearly list the ingredients of a product.
Whether it is right or wrong, I don't know. But there are some very sue happy people. I did someone a favor by sampling them a sunblock when  I worked at Clinique and she almost brought a lawsuit up against the company for it.


----------



## daystar (Aug 20, 2005)

I've gotten a couple samples, but it seems like usually they act like they're doing me a huge favor by doing it. 

Although, for the D'Bohemia pigments, I mentioned I was going to be splitting them with friends and the MA gave me nine or ten sample jars to do it with! I couldn't believe it!!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MeganGMcD* 
_It's has been my understanding that for years it has been illegal for anyone at a counter, any counter, to give out samples that do not clearly list the ingredients of a product.
Whether it is right or wrong, I don't know. But there are some very sue happy people. I did someone a favor by sampling them a sunblock when  I worked at Clinique and she almost brought a lawsuit up against the company for it._

 
i had heard the same thing (also while working at clinique) they used to pour or sqeeze things into sample vials and pots but it's since been banned.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Aug 20, 2005)

*Lawsuit happy folks*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HotPinkHeels* 
_i had heard the same thing (also while working at clinique) they used to pour or sqeeze things into sample vials and pots but it's since been banned._

 
Can't people just write down the ingredients or look it up online lol? Kinda unfair of them to turn around and sue.


----------



## samtaro (Aug 21, 2005)

The first time I got a sample, it was because the MA was exicted that I had returned empty pigment jars with residue for B2M, and our counter doesn't carry a lot of pigments, so she sent me home with samples of ALL the lipgellees...I didn't even ask for them, but I was excited.


----------



## baby_love (Aug 22, 2005)

I've never been turned down a sample.

at the pro store in SF, one lady gives a smidge of a sample, another one gives about 1/4 sample jars worth, the other 3/4 sample jars worth and another gives the whole sample jars worth.  

at the counter at Nordstroms in Corte Madera, I once asked if they gave out samples (because this was before I even knew if it was true or not) and she said "oh yeah, lets see which ones we have!"  and she pulled out about 10 jars of different pigments.  she also made me a sample of aquadisiac because they were all out!  then another time, I went back and I asked another MA if I could get a sample (I had already bought a bunch of stuff) and she said that they don't have a lot of pigments anymore, so she gave me a sample of Hundred Degrees pearlizer.

at estee lauder, they have the coolest way of giving samples of foundation!  they poor it into a little EL vial, and they put a little card around it (it looks like a sample of perfume) and it has the ingredients of the foundation and everything on the card.  so cool.


----------



## martygreene (Aug 22, 2005)

When the select SPF15 foundation first came out, there were tiny sample bottles of it that looked like miniature versions of the full size bottle. I was excited, thought that MAC had gone and made formal samples of things, but I haven't seen them since.


----------



## user4 (Aug 22, 2005)

i've never had a problem getting pigment samples from the store i go to... the only thing is that some of the MAs are really generous and have given me like half of the little jar and some will give me like the smallest tiniest sample, but i've never been told "no"


----------



## Susan (Aug 23, 2005)

I just asked for a single piggie sample with a $150+ stand-alone store purchase and was turned down.  She said they don't do pigment samples anymore, yet you know other stores do.  I almost never ask, but had received one at that store previously.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PhonyBaloney500* 
_Can't people just write down the ingredients or look it up online lol? Kinda unfair of them to turn around and sue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
totally agree...unfortunately one or two crazy people spoil it for everyone


----------



## jess98765 (Aug 23, 2005)

I think i'm missing out so much on the world of pigments.  In New Zealand (where i live), we don't stock pigments!! **gasp in shock**.  That's why i have to buy tiny little samples off others on Ebay or something which costs me so much more due to shipping and handling fees etc.... such a pain!  If only we had pigments here- even samples for that matter


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 24, 2005)

Read a review on MUA where a girl said she got a sample of Moistureblend foundation..i'm thinking of trying this out and a sample would be very usefull but i find it strange that a MA would make a sample of a compact foundation! I'm pretty sure my counter would say no and i wouldn't blame them, it'd ruin the tester.


----------



## Pink_Pixie (Feb 21, 2006)

*MAC Samples*

How do you all get samples? Do you ask for specific things? How do you ask?
TIA!


----------



## user2 (Feb 21, 2006)

If you have a nice MA...just ask!
I even had one MA who asked me if I wanted samples.......ummm.......yes!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He gave me three!!! * woot *


----------



## Pink_Pixie (Feb 21, 2006)

I dont really know the MAs....


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 21, 2006)

Well just act like you dont know about that product...be like "hmm what is this for, do you think I can get a lil sample?" I dont know I never done it before but it wont hurt to ask!


----------



## Locke (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm such a wimp, I'm always afraid to ask  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe next time


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 21, 2006)

I love samples...esp PIGMENT samples...one time they gave me about 6 i was stoked!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 21, 2006)

when i aks for samples i always get somebody rude who is like um no and im like well yeah she just got one and she spent $20 and i spent $200 and i dont get one? so i gave up.


----------



## Pink_Pixie (Feb 21, 2006)

allan: how did u ask?if u remember that is


----------



## litlaur (Feb 21, 2006)

It seems like it's probably easier to get skin product samples. If this is the case, tell the MA you want to make sure the product won't break you out, or (in the case of foundation/concealer...) you want to make sure it's the right color for you and check it in different light.

If you want something like a pigment sample, I don't really know. Just ask nicely I guess. Maybe tell the MA you're not sure if the color would work well for you or that you want to try it with colors you have at home.


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_Pixie* 
_allan: how did u ask?if u remember that is_

 
I pretty much know every single MA that works at our local Macy's MAC Counter.So they usually just ask me.But if they don't then I ask because they know I make them money.Same thing with the postcards.I ask for some and they go how much do you want and I'm like 10!!!!Hahahah!


----------



## anuy (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_I pretty much know every single MA that works at our local Macy's MAC Counter.So they usually just ask me.But if they don't then I ask because they know I make them money.Same thing with the postcards.I ask for some and they go how much do you want and I'm like 10!!!!Hahahah!_

 
i thought MACY's didn't sell pigments? only the LE ones?


----------



## user2 (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *litlaur* 
_If you want something like a pigment sample, I don't really know. Just ask nicely I guess. Maybe tell the MA you're not sure if the color would work well for you or that you want to try it with colors you have at home._

 

I know that earlier in my MAC era 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a hard time getting pigment samples because they told me that I could try them on at the store and see if I like them....


----------



## User34 (Feb 21, 2006)

I usually ask for paint samples and of the skin products. I find that they are nicer at the mac stores then counters. I'm still afraid to ask for pigment samples. =/


----------



## litlaur (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_I know that earlier in my MAC era 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a hard time getting pigment samples because they told me that I could try them on at the store and see if I like them...._

 
lol @ MAC era

Yeah, I'm sure that happens a lot. I really didn't know what advice to give, as I've never asked for pigment samples. But if the MA is friendly, it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## mandirigma (Feb 22, 2006)

in all honesty, it probably wouldn't hurt to ask just once, and usually it helps if you're already buying a ton of stuff anyway or if you've been the perfect customer. i mean, the worst that could happen is that they tell you no, and they might act all rude if they remember you the next time you come in. but if you don't care or you're used to that then it's whatevers.

and i'm really not trying to scare you or anything. the mac freestanding by my house totally sucks balls so i'm used to MA's acting stank for no reason and treating me like i'm being sneaky or something.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Feb 22, 2006)

I only ask when I have purchased something. I think that helps, I know I would definately feel awkward about asking when I haven't made a purchase.  Just get friendly with your MA's, chat em' up, and mention that you would like to try a few things that you can't buy that day. I've never been turned down.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Feb 22, 2006)

Asking after a purchase is your best bet, and asking if it would be ok, rather than just ''can i have a sample of this?'' comes across better. It's abit hit and miss though, some act like you're asking for the whole thing free, others are great about it. At my counter they say they will not give pigment samples anymore but a few still do sometimes.


----------



## brandi (Feb 22, 2006)

just ask seriously... my friend was sooo scared to ask because i always do for her and they are always willing i never had a problem with pigments or any product... and the counters are nice too! it could be because they all know me but idk... they offer them too if you get a good one! hmm just talk story with one of them make friends then ask... but i'm pretty sure they'll give it to you.. i've heard about some people not being able to but it doesn't hurt to ask... just make like you want to try it on your eye a few times before you actually buy it.pigment samples last forever! hehehe


----------



## Pink_Pixie (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks guys! u have me kinda nervous now lol how lame of me!! Dont worry I will be buying a few things. Im not just gonna walk up all "hey can i get some free stuff?"  wish me luck! im leavin in a few hours


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 23, 2006)

yes macys counters do not sell pigments but the LE ones yes! i got some samples but when i go to the mac store i get some too =)


----------



## michitk (Feb 23, 2006)

i only get them if my fav ma is there and offers.  i never like to ask b/c it just seems whiney and a bit greedy


----------



## iheartjuppy (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re:*

If I'm going to ask for a sample, I usually wait until I'm being rung up, then I'll ask about something, like "I tried Strobe Cream but didn't really think it showed up on my skin.  Maybe it's the lighting here, can you possibly make me a little sample to try in regular light?"  (true - our department store has such weird lighting I honestly couldn't tell if it showed up.  Turns out, it didn't show up in regular light either, so the sample was great - I didn't have to shell out for something I wouldn't use.

The only other times I've asked for a sample is if I'm buying pigments already but there are one or two I'm not sure I want - I'll ask for samples to try them (Golden Olive was one I'm glad I tried because I couldn't pull it off).  Some counters & stores are hesitant to give out pigment samples these days because of the "black market" on eBay.  I was told it's a new/going to be a new policy that they can't give them out (by an MA at a freestanding store), but that they'll still give them to people "they know".  (For what it's worth, he didn't *know* me - my first time in the store, but I was buying a lot and talked to him about products so he knew I wasn't new to MAC).

Anyways, don't be shy! You're buying and you're a MAC fan, MAs love when people are as excited about the product as they are!  Show your genuine interest and ask questions!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Apr 27, 2006)

*ok ok does MAC ever give samples?*

ok i've gone to MAC counters and i want to buy something right, but i'm not sure i like it....so i ask for a sample and the SA's just seem to ignore me and say "oh no we have none"...and i end up buying something that i have to go back and return!!!the ones in my MAC counter are beef JERKys sometimes!!


----------



## depecher (Apr 27, 2006)

They aren't telling you the truth. I've gone to my counter, a free standing and a pro store and all have given me samples. I think they may say this before they see that you spend money. I've spent so much at my counter, they give me samples even if I don't buy anything that trip.


----------



## koolkatz (Apr 27, 2006)

I've only ever asked after I bought something. I've gotten whatever I asked for at my MAC counter in The Bay (Canadian dept store), but was turned down at the Pro store in Toronto =(


----------



## tarteheart (Apr 27, 2006)

Question -- the stuff that you're asking for samples of, are you asking after they've already applied the product to your face?  I mean, not that it necessarily makes a difference.  I've had samples of foundation, primers, and moisturizers to make sure that I really like the product, that the color is right, that it doesn't irritate my skin.  I always go to the same MA...I luff her.


----------



## morgasm (Apr 27, 2006)

I think it's rude for them to refuse you of a sample,
good make up is an investment and especially with things like foundation where you should be able to try out applying it yourself before buying. I know that they know how to apply it better than me, and if I get home and it goes on different then I know to either not buy it or to get tips.


----------



## Liz (Apr 27, 2006)

it varies some times. we obviously can't give samples of everything like e/s and lipsticks or whatnot. but if someone was interested in a foundation or skin care product, we give it to them.

oh gosh... the other day, i had this lady come up and ask if we have samples, so i ask of what and she says anything. so i go over to the skincare stuff and give her 2. and she's like "oh, you have to pour it?" and she goes to say that she's having this luncheon or something and she was making goody bags for the ladies. when i was making the samples, i glanced down and saw her macy's bag and saw a TON of samples from the other lines! to me, that was someone who just wanted to take advantage of the counters because they have to give samples.


----------



## bebs (Apr 27, 2006)

I know if your going to a free standing store sometimes they really do run out of the little sample pots but most of the time they will give you a sample, if they don't ask somebody else for the same thing. You can say its to test the color out on your self before buying the product to make sure you a. do not have an allergic reaction b. like the color on your self and c. so that way you dont have to come back and return it if you dont like it. 

most of the time they will give it to you, sometimes they won't if you, and if you have a problem with getting a sample go else were to get one and buy it and don’t give that store or ma your business or money if they are giving you that sort of problem.


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Apr 27, 2006)

As long as they have the containers, they shouldn't have a problem with giving you samples within reason. MAC didn't used to have pre-packaged samples (I haven't worked there for a year and a half) but we were allowed to make a little sample cup of anything liquid or loose powdered.

It just depends on the situation, like any other behind the counter job. If you get a ton of people not even looking or buying and they all just ask for samples just cos their friend told them they could get free stuff..then I can see where the person might get annoyed cos then they have no samples for their paying customers that sincerely might want to try new things out. However that's worse case scenario. 

If it's a person who's genuinely interested, then there's no reason not to let them try something out before they buy it! I used to give loads away to cut down on returns later on (esp. with concealers and foundations).

I used to dread when we really did run out of the samples cups though, cos people ALWAYS looked at you suspicious or would even walk around and come back and ask someone else at the counter when you weren't looking


----------



## Life In Return (Apr 27, 2006)

I have gotten samples quite a few times. Whenever I have wanted to buy a pigment that they are out of, they will give me a sample from the ones that are on display. Or if I want to try a new foundation, they have given me samples to see if I like it before I buy it


----------



## Eilinoir (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolkatz* 
_I've only ever asked after I bought something. I've gotten whatever I asked for at my MAC counter in The Bay (Canadian dept store), but was turned down at the Pro store in Toronto =(_

 
Really? I went to the Pro Store to buy Sweetie Cake stuff and to check out SFF.
I asked the MA (guy w/ the pink hair = awesome) if Pinked Mauve would look to bruise-like on me and I was really doubtful about it so he offered a sample. He also gave me a sample of SFF for me to try out.
I genuinely was unsure about the products so I guess they can see it.

Though the service can be snotty at times (given the location), try the Bloor St. MAC store (across Harry Rosen). They're pretty reasonable with samples too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't encourage anyone (like sketchy eBay sellers, etc) to abuse it because it really ruins it for those of us who really want to try before we buy.


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Liz* 
_it varies some times. we obviously can't give samples of everything like e/s and lipsticks or whatnot. but if someone was interested in a foundation or skin care product, we give it to them.

oh gosh... the other day, i had this lady come up and ask if we have samples, so i ask of what and she says anything. so i go over to the skincare stuff and give her 2. and she's like "oh, you have to pour it?" and she goes to say that she's having this luncheon or something and she was making goody bags for the ladies. when i was making the samples, i glanced down and saw her macy's bag and saw a TON of samples from the other lines! to me, that was someone who just wanted to take advantage of the counters because they have to give samples._

 
lmao!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 27, 2006)

are samples available in the uk? ive never seen any at mac been given away


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Liz* 
_it varies some times. we obviously can't give samples of everything like e/s and lipsticks or whatnot. but if someone was interested in a foundation or skin care product, we give it to them.

oh gosh... the other day, i had this lady come up and ask if we have samples, so i ask of what and she says anything. so i go over to the skincare stuff and give her 2. and she's like "oh, you have to pour it?" and she goes to say that she's having this luncheon or something and she was making goody bags for the ladies. when i was making the samples, i glanced down and saw her macy's bag and saw a TON of samples from the other lines! to me, that was someone who just wanted to take advantage of the counters because they have to give samples._

 
Ha ha! I've seen that happen.  We had someone break a few eyeshadow testers so she could sample it...


----------



## a914butterfly (Apr 27, 2006)

i have received some samples from the mac counter in my local macy's store. she gave me a few samples of the pigments, and 1 time gave me a sample of a gloss and put it in one of those little sample jars. but they all know me at that counter cause i'm always in there buying mac and i spent enough money on mac.


----------



## user2 (Apr 27, 2006)

I think it really depends on the MA and how well you click with them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OK me as a MAC addict I get samples all the time!
I was at the Pro Store once two days before new year's eve and at first he showed me all the new Lingerie stuff that wasn't even out over here and let me buy it!
After that I asked him if he had any Spunsilver Glitter Eye Liners in stock but they didn't! So I asked him for a tiny tiny Silver glitter sample I could use with my MM Eyeliner and he literally poured it in that little jar until it was full!

On the other hand there were some miserely MAs who just gave me a tinsy sample!


----------



## chimpy24 (Apr 27, 2006)

From someone who breaks out from many of the different moisturizers, skin care items, or foundations Ive tried over the last few years, the samples Ive gotten from MAC recently have been a life saver. They saved me from returning something my skin wasn't happy with. The sample jars Ive gotten from MAC recently have been 2 types of foundation and 2 different types of moisturizer.  The second set was bc my skin sooo didn't like the first round.  I really want to try strobe cream but I have to get a sample first bc I hate having to return something when my skin freaks out.  I think alot has to do with MAs who know you and know you're a good customer and know you're not just out for what you can get free. Then they are more willing to do samples, in my experience at least.


----------



## user3 (Apr 27, 2006)

Generally asking is the best way to get a sample. Sometimes you will into SA's that will refuse but they are suppose to give samples. Foundation and skincare samples should be easy to get. It's the pigment samples they tend to get snotty about BUT they have a good reason. Too many people are gettting the samples and then putting them up for sale on Ebay.

If you mean samples similar to how skincare where they come pre-packaged, the only thing I can think of that MAC does like that is fragrance.


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 27, 2006)

Keep in mind that sometimes managers ask that MAs be conservative when it comes to the amount put in a sample cup.  I think some counters are strict with pigments b/c if you get a sample, there would be no point in buying one, haha. The ebay thing could be another reason, as Nessa said.


----------



## dollbabybex (Apr 27, 2006)

my mac gave me samples of loose blot and skin prep...
they never used to give samples but seem to more now.

i think maybe its cos they know me better.

its like when i worked on a perfumery people would always come up for samples and youd be like 'why should i???' after the 200th person asked!!!

sorry to sound bitchy!

BUT if they said ....look i keep buying perfumes which dont suit me when i get home, could i have a sample, then come back and buy it.

i would have no problem then.

so just explain you keep having to return things and would prefer to try something rather than waste there time retuning it. HTH! x


----------



## shabdebaz (Apr 28, 2006)

I have no problem whatsoever in giving someone a skincare or foundation/concealer sample.  Those couple of things are staple items...things that you have to be really happy with.


----------



## modernclassics (Apr 29, 2006)

Do lipstick samples exist? Like those little 'peel back' thingys with a swatch of colour? I don't like putting the sample lipsticks on my lips.


----------



## Isis (Apr 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *modernclassics* 
_Do lipstick samples exist? Like those little 'peel back' thingys with a swatch of colour? I don't like putting the sample lipsticks on my lips._

 
That would be cool, but no they don't do that. I can imagine how that would get out of hand with people wanting them. It's probably not too cost effective either.
I never put the testers on my lips either, I just swatch them on my wrist. Plus that way I get to see all the colors together to better decide which ones I like.


----------



## Quiana (May 12, 2006)

*pigment samples question*

How do you go about getting pigment samples? Do the freestanding stores offer these on the regular or must you have a close relationship with a generous MA?

Just curious, as I was at the freestanding store in my area yesterday and was told that they don't provide samples......you have to get the whole jar.

(merged with this thread. ML)


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 12, 2006)

It depends on the store manager and the MAs,.. Some stores just dont bother to get the sample 3g jars that MAC sells on the pro line and so they dont give samples,..nothing to give them in,.. and some stores are snotty MA's just not wanting to do it,...I would kinda feel out a nice MA and tell her that you know that other MAC freestanding stores give samples,... but a really good way is just to buy them off the gals here,.. they give you a nice generous portion and sometimes extra goodies,...


----------



## midnightlouise (May 12, 2006)

I'm always too shy to ask for a sample, so I usually just buy them from the ladies here as glittergoddess said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(gave this thread info to member & merged threads...ML)


----------



## Wattage (May 12, 2006)

This is true. Most likely they don't provide pigment samples - though I have gotten some. It really depends on the MA, if managers are there, etc. 

Your best bet most likely is to find some right here on Specktra. While ebay is OK, I would recommend reading the thread on Specktra regarding good and bad ebay sellers - sorry I can't find it, the search function isn't working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH!


----------



## diesel (May 12, 2006)

Apparently they sent out a notice last week to all counters/stores to stop giving pigment samples altogether since people are selling them on EBay. I squirrelled a small sample of softwash gray though, because I mentioned I had received a small sample of Pinked Mauve the week before and bought the whole container later. It was like, enough to line both eyes with, or e/s on one eye, so they're definitely getting stingy with this new notice they got.


----------



## deveraux (May 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolkatz* 
_I've only ever asked after I bought something. I've gotten whatever I asked for at my MAC counter in The Bay (Canadian dept store), but was turned down at the Pro store in Toronto =(_

 
Which one? On Queen or Bloor? The girls at the Pro store on Queen seem so nice. But I'm too shy to ask for samples and I usually buy all my MAC makeup online anyway. lol.

Which counter at The Bay? Downstairs or upstairs? (There's a small kiosk type counter upstairs near the shoe section.) I always go there instead of downstairs.


----------



## Liz (May 13, 2006)

it depends on the mua. it's kind of hard with the pigments though because if you give a sample, it's kind of pointless for people to buy the whole jar because the sample would be enough and by the time they run, the pigment would be sold out


----------



## aziajs (May 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Liz* 
_it depends on the mua. it's kind of hard with the pigments though because if you give a sample, it's kind of pointless for people to buy the whole jar because the sample would be enough and by the time they run, the pigment would be sold out_

 
I agree with that to a point.  I think, depending on the sample size, many people won't feel compelled to get the full size or by the time they do it's gone.

Personally, I like to get samples, get them home and try them out for a few days and then if I like them go back and get the full sizes.  It's the best thing to do.  I bought Fairylite and Frost without doing that.  I just bought the full jars and when I got home and played with them I hated them.  LOL.  I keep playing with them and I am warming up to them, especially Frost, but I said I'd never do that again.


----------



## liltweekstar (May 13, 2006)

mac m/a has given me samples of their foundations and concealors before. i always ask them last after they see im buying something. well with their foundations/concealors, i tell them that i always end up getting a wrong shade from any brand and want to try out their stuff to see if it would work for me.


----------



## maxcat (May 14, 2006)

I've got no problems making testers ---and lots of times I'll give them out without even being asked if it's a compatible product that I really think would be awesome for the customer  --  but honestly we do run out of tester jars all the time ... and people can be really horrible sometimes b/c we don't to gift with purchase, we don't do sales, we don't do "deals"... and by the time you get to the whole "no premade tester" thing they're sometimes quite literally calling you names.
As for the pigments, I've never been asked for one- the last ones sold out before I even worked a shift!


----------



## msgraveyard (May 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolkatz* 
_I've only ever asked after I bought something. I've gotten whatever I asked for at my MAC counter in The Bay (Canadian dept store), but was turned down at the Pro store in Toronto =(_

 

really? the MA at the pro store in toronto was so nice to me and my friend.. very generous with the samples too! he even gave me samples of pigments (basic red) .. but one of the reason maybe that its not eye-safe and he wanted me to try and see if it works on me first... 
try yorkdale as well, one of the MA just gave me samples of cleansing oil (i bought liquidlast e/l) out of the blue d:


----------



## Lalli (May 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 
_are samples available in the uk? ive never seen any at mac been given away  _

 
thats what i was thinking. i always spend loads and never get any free samples!


----------



## dollbabybex (May 18, 2006)

im from cardiff and ive been given samples....
not lots, and only skin care.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *depecher* 
_They aren't telling you the truth. I've gone to my counter, a free standing and a pro store and all have given me samples. I think they may say this before they see that you spend money. I've spent so much at my counter, they give me samples even if I don't buy anything that trip._

 

So true... I know at my counter the girl was telling me that this lady was having probs finding the right shade of fnfd that they just started to make her smaples of all of them.  I can see getting samples here and there i guess it depends on who u deal with at the counter.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Samples Question*

I'm planning to go to MAC sometimes this summer and i wanna get some pigment samples, what do i need to do to get them? Do MAC charge for samples? How do you ask for them?

TIA!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 26, 2006)

I generally won't ask unless I plan on spending money, but you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## ruby_soho (Jun 26, 2006)

I've been told that they don't give out pigment samples because of all the Ebay selling, but I've still received pigment samples. It just generally helps if you know the MA, in my experience.


----------



## Lalli (Jun 26, 2006)

^^yeh i agree, i always get given samples but then i tend to spend alot and the MA who usually serves me is really nice


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_I've been told that they don't give out pigment samples because of all the Ebay selling, but I've still received pigment samples. It just generally helps if you know the MA, in my experience._

 
I'd have to call BS on whichever MA told me that.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 26, 2006)

never got them but i think its just cheeky asking if you dont buy anything


----------



## Cdjax (Jun 26, 2006)

Honestly, I think its hit or miss. It depends on the mood of the MA, how strict their policy is, how well the MA knows you, and if you are buying a lot.


----------



## maxcat (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I'd have to call BS on whichever MA told me that._

 
It's not entirely bs - a full tester as many of you know can last you for ages. And they do wind up sold on ebay. 
A tester is supposed to be just that - something to test - so I generally give 3-5 uses. Which in a pigment is a really tiny scoop... ...And that's what we're instructed to do. 

So, if you're trying to escape buying the pigments, I'd advise you ask for one tester of pigment and one only - that's fine - and get another at a different counter... but if you're asking for the whole she shines collection essentially for free you'll have an understandably and incredibly angry artist on your hands.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 26, 2006)

Maxcat, agreed, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was only calling BS on the not giving out pigment samples at all part.


----------



## maxcat (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Maxcat, agreed, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was only calling BS on the not giving out pigment samples at all part. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ah! Misunderstood. Sorry!!
Oh, yeah, we'll give them out! Just not in the full jar amounts some people want. 8)


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 26, 2006)

lol right?
I was in the MAC store the other day and some chick was wanting samples...of every..stinking color...on the rack. ALL OF THEM!!!


----------



## Eilinoir (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_lol right?
I was in the MAC store the other day and some chick was wanting samples...of every..stinking color...on the rack. ALL OF THEM!!!_

 
What???


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalli* 
_^^yeh i agree, i always get given samples but then i tend to spend alot and the MA who usually serves me is really nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Which store do you normally shop at Selfridges, Harvey Nics or the freestanding store on Cannon Street?

Which of the MA's do you normally get served by?

I'm curious because I've noticed your from Birmingham too.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eilinoir* 
_What???_

 
I went to the MAC store, and one of the other customers was asking for samples of every pigment on the rack, regular and LE.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I went to the MAC store, and one of the other customers was asking for samples of every pigment on the rack, regular and LE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 27, 2006)

yeah. 
I was a bit taken aback.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Jun 27, 2006)

Luckily for me, I have a friend who is a MA @ a counter, so she gives me full to the brim samples of whatever I want, whenever I want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But on the other hand, I also buy tons of stuff almost everytime I see her, so I think it evens out.


----------



## asnbrb (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I went to the MAC store, and one of the other customers was asking for samples of every pigment on the rack, regular and LE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

...
Good grief.

Did she actually get them?


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone, my nearest MAC is in Birmingham, and i am intending to buy a fair amount of MAC whilst im there so hopefully it should be no probs


----------



## Lalli (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_Which store do you normally shop at Selfridges, Harvey Nics or the freestanding store on Cannon Street?

Which of the MA's do you normally get served by?

I'm curious because I've noticed your from Birmingham too._

 
selfridges and cannon street more, the MA's in harvery nichols were snotty so i avoid them.

In Selfridges theres a MA called Hannah, shes tall and slim n v pretty!! I always go to her. and in the freestanding store, her names dani shes short with blond hair and very bubbly! she did my sisters make up for her prom! looked hawt.

oh btw i never ask for pigment samples unless they offer coz i like buying them in full
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i always get samples of foundations/exfoliater/strobe cream/prep+prime etc etc when im buyin them for the first time


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 
_...
Good grief.

Did she actually get them?_

 
Ha. NO. The manager was like "Sorry, four is plenty."

FOUR???


----------



## liltweekstar (Jun 28, 2006)

i've gotten samples and i think it's because i asked AFTER i planned on purchasing some items. i just told the MA that i've never tried it before and wasnt sure if i would like it so i'd like to try it. (which is true too)


----------



## aziajs (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Ha. NO. The manager was like "Sorry, four is plenty."

FOUR???_

 
I've gotten four at one time.  I was at a freestanding store and got:

Chocolate Brown
Pink Bronze
Golden Olive
Vanilla

I was already buying two full size pigments and some other stuff so I asked for those as well.  It wasn't a problem.  So four is no big deal.  And like people have said it all depends on who ends up helping you.   Some people are really cool others aren't.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 28, 2006)

Four's a huge deal when you're not getting anything though.
If I were spending almost a hundred bucks at a counter/store, I'd ask for four samples too...but...not buying anything? Ick. :/


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jun 28, 2006)

Do you think that they give samples of Full Coverage? I don't think I can bare spending money on crap, like I did on stuff (CoverFX) for my stretch marks..


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lalli* 
_selfridges and cannon street more, the MA's in harvery nichols were snotty so i avoid them.

In Selfridges theres a MA called Hannah, shes tall and slim n v pretty!! I always go to her. and in the freestanding store, her names dani shes short with blond hair and very bubbly! she did my sisters make up for her prom! looked hawt.

oh btw i never ask for pigment samples unless they offer coz i like buying them in full
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i always get samples of foundations/exfoliater/strobe cream/prep+prime etc etc when im buyin them for the first time_

 
I agree about the girls in Harvey Nics they are so stuck up but I usually get the same sort of attitude from Selfridges.

The girls in Cannon Street are always really nice but I've never seen the girl you describe maybe she's new.


----------



## Lalli (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_I agree about the girls in Harvey Nics they are so stuck up but I usually get the same sort of attitude from Selfridges.

The girls in Cannon Street are always really nice but I've never seen the girl you describe maybe she's new._

 
yeh she must be coz ive only seen her twice in total, all the ones in selfridges r stuck up apart from hannah whom ive had a good experience with.


----------



## user79 (Jun 28, 2006)

I almost always asked for a sample when I purchased something else. But I always went to the same location and the MAs recognized me so they knew I was a legitimate customer who may come in the next day and buy a pigment, so they always were happy to give me samples. Sometimes they even offered me samples of products without me asking, but knew I was interested in it.


----------



## maxcat (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 
_Do you think that they give samples of Full Coverage? I don't think I can bare spending money on crap, like I did on stuff (CoverFX) for my stretch marks.._

 
Foundations are no problem b/c we know you need to see if the product works for you, try before you buy!


----------



## lara (Jun 29, 2006)

Samples are always hit and miss for me. The local counter where I go to every now and then for B2M but rarely buy anything is always giving me piles of samples, but the pro store where I regularly drop $500 in ten minutes won't give me the time of day, let alone a squeeze of cleanser. I'd switch to buying from the counter because they're lovely ducks, but I'm a tight-arse and like the discount. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm yet to ask for a pigment sample, though. I wouldn't mind trying a bit of Vanilla pigment to see how well it can be mushed into foundation, but I don't fancy my luck in getting it.


----------



## maxcat (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh, WHY are you on the other side of the planet???

Just ask the pro shop people - you've got to see if it's going to work for you. I offer samples if I'm having a good time/think the thing will work for the customer but if I'm asked I'll hand it over too... 
BTW though I think you'll be disappointed as Vanilla looks like a good idea at the time but it's really concentrated and has a seriously yellow gold back base to it which is what transfers thru to foundation. I've got a nearly full one from '98. Ack!!


----------



## Oonie (Jul 1, 2006)

I went to a freestanding store to buy some e/s(Coppering, Paradisco, Retrospeck, Satin Taupe) and get a B2M(Glam). I asked the MUA to put some SFF on me so I could see how it looked and if I liked how it held up throughout the day and then decide if to buy it later. I was impressed with how she explained what she was doing, using the Fix+ on the 109 brush, and the application. I bought the 109 brush, not even my intention, and she gave me a sample of the SFF without me even asking. She was a great MUA and salesperson.


----------



## misslilith (Jul 1, 2006)

It doesn`t exactly fit in here but I have to tell it to someone anyway 

When I was at the MAC Counter in Basel/ Switzerland earlier this week (1st time), I spend about 170$. And in the end the MA gave to me as a present a full size tinted lip conditioner in soothing beige (she even asked which I prefered)
I am soooo happy because I wanted to buy this anyway. I will definitely be back soon to this counter.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 1, 2006)

i ask for them when i am buying other things, or if the item is sold out. like yesterday azreal blue was sold out and i wanted it (at a fs store) and she offered before i asked and gave me a huge sample.
last week i got samples of golders green and sunpepper while preordering patternmaker, so i didn't feel badly for not buying anything that day.( i ended up buying sunpepper so it was good...the sample sold me on it-which is the whole point)

they know me and i am a regular customer so i don't sweat it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- lara I know what you mean about the discount. you are not a tight arse, you had to pay for that pro card so it would be a shame not to use it.
 I feel like i give the  nordies counter enough biz with exclusives, or if they have something that is otherwise sold out(they tend to have more "hot" items after they are long gone from the website and fs store in the same mall)


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I generally won't ask unless I plan on spending money, but you shouldn't have any problems. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'm planning on asking for samples before i purchase. the only samples i'm going to ask for is their foundation and concealer. i don't want to purchase something then hate it and have to return it. i want to actually keep the purchase that i made so maybe most definitely i might purchase the concealer.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jul 3, 2006)

i remember mom gave me some 3 MAC moisturiser and 2 foundation samples from the same store lol but she bought me 2 e/s and a l/g thing is though i wasnt that into MAC back then so i kinda ignored them oops


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 8, 2006)

I pretty much go to the same counter for the past 5 years. One of my last hauls cost almost $200 and when I asked for one sample of Old Gold pigment the MUA told me that they are unable to give out pigment samples because it's unsanitary. 

Is it really? Or did she just not like me?


----------



## Sanne (Jul 8, 2006)

I think in the netherlands MAC stopped ordering sample containers... I don't think I've gotten a sample the last 3 months, unless I brought my own container!!! Otherwise I have no problem getting samples, I just ask for one. I think it kinda helps that I know all the mua


----------



## Oonie (Jul 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_I pretty much go to the same counter for the past 5 years. One of my last hauls cost almost $200 and when I asked for one sample of Old Gold pigment the MUA told me that they are unable to give out pigment samples because it's unsanitary. 

Is it really? Or did she just not like me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Interesting, I've gotten a sample of Coco from a counter and a sample of some bright blue that came out last summer, can't remember the name, from a store.


----------



## glueme (Aug 17, 2006)

*When you ask for a sample*

When you ask for a sample at MAC (ie. foundation, concealor, pigments), how much do you usually get?

I got a foundation sample earlier and the ma filled the entire thing--so full that I spilled some when I opened it.  I've gotten a few pigment samples from several locations, most of the time it is around 1/4tsp or a little less.

Today I got a sample of Naked and Bright Fushcia.  The Naked sample barely covered the bottom on the container, and the Bright Fushcia sample didn't even come close (I thin i'll get one use, two if I'm light).

I'm not trying to cheap or anything, I'm just wondering if it was this particular ma (she seemed really reluctant to give me samples) or there has been a change in policy?  Is there even a policy on sample sizes for MAC?


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glueme* 
_I'm not trying to cheap or anything, I'm just wondering if it was this particular ma (she seemed really reluctant to give me samples) or there has been a change in policy? Is there even a policy on sample sizes for MAC?_

 
I was told they were supposed to give you samples but I had the same thing happen to me. The MA looked as if to say, "How do you know we give samples?" She only gave me enough to fill the bottom too. What's up with that?


----------



## duch3ss25 (Aug 17, 2006)

i'm wondering the same thing. i asked once at the hawaii store and the ma told me they don't give samples! then when i went to connecticut, this other ma seemed reluctant & gave me less than 1/8 tsp. of deep purple sample. and recently, i went to the pro store at soho (finally!) and i got close to a whole 5g jar sample of dusty coral piggy! so i don't know if they're supposed to give samples if asked or if it's just the ma working atm.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 17, 2006)

I think the thing with pigments is that people can resell them & the fact that a little goes a very long way.
Not sure about the other products, though.


----------



## inlucesco (Aug 17, 2006)

I've gotten a couple pigment samples: the first was overly generous (thank you, Pasadena male employee!) and the second was generous but considerably smaller because the MA told me that they weren't supposed to give them out anymore.  I've not gotten an entire container full, though, and wouldn't expect them to do that since that would last me forever.

On the other hand I realized from the samples that I wouldn't use enough pink opal to warrant buying a full jar, but violet is definitely a contender.


----------



## Sabrunka (Aug 17, 2006)

I think it also depends how you ask for it and such... Like, if you just charge to the counter and don't even talk to them for a while, and just ask for a sample, they might be reluctant to giving much.  But if you talk to them a while about different products and help you find things, then at the end ask, they may be more generous.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Aug 17, 2006)

My store gives them out, even though we are supposed to be careful with pigment sample customers because (not all, but some) abuse the whole sampling thing and dont buy anything but come in all the time to get samples 
which is pretty annoying


----------



## Marcita (Aug 17, 2006)

A lot depends on the MA and on how much I'm buying. I've asked for a pigment sample when I'm buying a few hundred dollars worth and gotten a large sample. Other times not at all. I've never had a problem getting a foundation sample though since they want to make sure it's the right color rather than return the product.


----------



## user79 (Aug 17, 2006)

I was once told explicitly by an MA that they are only allowed to give a teeny tiny amount of pigment samples because if they give too much, it's unlikely the customer will come back to buy because one of those sample jars filled can pretty much last you forever!!

I've had some very GENEROUS MAs give me like half a pot full of those little sample jars, and it's lasted me enough not to go back and buy a full size, so I can understand if they only give a tiny bit.

I think some MAs can actually get in trouble with the manager if he or she sees them fill up the pot too much, so be happy with the small sample that you get and be VERY grateful if you get more!


----------



## glueme (Aug 17, 2006)

It's not that I expect a big sample or anything--just asking if there's any policy on size. 

And yeah--I think people who abuse the sampling system are pretty annoying.  I only get samples when I am buying lots of stuff, and I only ever ask for two max.  But it's true--the samples given by the extremely generous ma's have lasted me forever!


----------



## Sabrunka (Aug 17, 2006)

Yah lol.  When I go to the states next weekend I'm spending around 200 or so dollars on items so I'll ask for two pigment samples, hopefulyl they dont mind.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 
_My store gives them out, even though we are supposed to be careful with pigment sample customers because (not all, but some) abuse the whole sampling thing and dont buy anything but come in all the time to get samples 
which is pretty annoying_

 
Seems kinda tacky, too...


----------



## maxcat (Aug 18, 2006)

The rule is we're supposed to give you enough for 3-5 uses. They're just that - *testers*. 
And some customers want enough so they don't have to buy the product, particularly when it comes to pigments. 
It's also not a matter of having them at hand - we have a whole procedure where we have to alcohol the container, alcohol the spatula, write on the back - so it's time consuming. I'm happy to give them out if you gemuinely want to try it - and particularly if we're out of stock on something and you need a tide-over, but it does make me a little snarky when people want gobs of stuff for free. I had a customer demand samples of six pigments - like I don't know what's up with that - and then sneer when they weren't full.


----------



## Another Janice! (Aug 18, 2006)

Is this at all MAC locations (counters, freestanding etc) or just at pro stores?


----------



## Ella_ (Aug 18, 2006)

Im usually given enough to last me 2 weeks when I get samples. Only because all the MAs at my local counter know me and know how sensative my skin is. It usually takes a week for a serious reaction to show with me and when I say serious I mean it.

They never used to though, they used to give me enough for 2 - 3 uses. But one time last year I went in, got a sample of the tinted moistureiser, used it for 3 days and bought it. A week later I had to return it because my skin was swollen and puffy, the skin around my eyes and lips was chapped and cracking and I was a mess. It was the moistureiser, so after that the counter manager sat all the MAs down and told them that when I ask for a sample, give me enough for 2 weeks. 

So now when I go in and ask for a sample, I get a lot, and if its a new MA they ask my name.  I guess the new staff are told to ask names before giving samples so they know how much to give certain customers like myself.


----------



## Ella_ (Aug 18, 2006)

Im usually given enough to last me 2 weeks when I get samples. Only because all the MAs at my local counter know me and know how sensative my skin is. It usually takes a week for a serious reaction to show with me and when I say serious I mean it.

They never used to though, they used to give me enough for 2 - 3 uses. But one time last year I went in, got a sample of the tinted moistureiser, used it for 3 days and bought it. A week later I had to return it because my skin was swollen and puffy, the skin around my eyes and lips was chapped and cracking and I was a mess. It was the moistureiser, so after that the counter manager sat all the MAs down and told them that when I ask for a sample, give me enough for 2 weeks. 

So now when I go in and ask for a sample, I get a lot, and if its a new MA they ask my name.  I guess the new staff are told to ask names before giving samples so they know how much to give certain customers like myself.


----------



## Katura (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh! Lior! Thats so great of them! Your MA's pretty much rock!

I've never had a problem getting samples of piggies, I usually get them from the MA's in the Towson Towncenter MAC store. They've been greatly generous in giving me nice at the very least half full containers. Everytime I've asked its usually after spending a good chunk of change in there, and they are usually more than happy to give them to me


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Aug 18, 2006)

ive never actually asked for samples simply for the fact if they were just like erm no. it would be so awkward and uncomfy like  what do i do now?
but if i did i wouldnt really mind on how much i got, would be a huge bonus if a got loads though


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 18, 2006)

I've never ever thought about asking for a sample.. doh! Next time I'm spending a bundle I definately will!!


----------



## midgetfury74 (Aug 18, 2006)

well i spend A LOT of money at MAC closest to me. So any sample that i ask for is always full to the top including foundation, piggies, concealer, you name it. again this is because im in there at least twice a week and know all the MAs by name. so i think o nce you know everyone and become a good customer its really not an issue at all. For newer customers id ask for maybe one or two samples and expect to not get so  much. I actually never asked for my first samples they were offered to me. i guess it all just depends


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midgetfury74* 
_well i spend A LOT of money at MAC closest to me. So any sample that i ask for is always full to the top including foundation, piggies, concealer, you name it. again this is because im in there at least twice a week and know all the MAs by name. so i think o nce you know everyone and become a good customer its really not an issue at all. For newer customers id ask for maybe one or two samples and expect to not get so  much. I actually never asked for my first samples they were offered to me. i guess it all just depends_

 

This is true..when I was at a counter, my "regulars" would pretty much get samples of whatever they wanted...as long as it fit in the containter, they could have it.  Sometime, if I used a product on a customer (such as the loose shimmer powder) and we were out of stock, I'd give them a sample of it to retouch later.  And since this was Nordies, I could give them samples of other lines' products...


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 
_This is true..when I was at a counter, my "regulars" would pretty much get samples of whatever they wanted...as long as it fit in the containter, they could have it._

 
i knowwww!!!u ALWAYS give me killer samples gizzy


----------



## calbear (Aug 18, 2006)

My store had to start really regulating the 'sample' issue.  We would have people coming in demanding entire sample jars of tinted lip conditioners which is really almost the same size as the actual product or people would come in with a list of 8 pigments they wanted samples of.  It got ridiculous so now we really only give one sample of one product and if it's a pigment - typically it's not full, too many people abusing the situation.  

I love giving skincare or foundation samples - I would prefer you test it for a minute and see if you like the formula and the color than to just buy something and return it.  

It's hard for employees - you wanna give great customer service but soooo many people are abusing the situation and then you see posts complaining about how much of a free sample someone has given or how we had to not give out as many as the customer wanted.  

Plus the idea of a 'regular' customer as changed.  My area has at least 10+ MAC locations within a 30 minute drive - so if you shop at MAC in general that's one thing but if you always go to one store (even if you don't always come to me - I still see you in the store)  then I remember your face and see you as a regular.   We might be a bit more generous cause you come to our events and buy from us and I know you aren't just in the store trying to score free samples.  PLus many on here have serious collections so when they are in the store telling everyone that ALL your makeup comes from MAC and how you should get a discount and free stuff cause you spend sooo much - you aren't talking about 6 eyeshadows and one lipgloss ;-)


----------



## glueme (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calbear* 
_
...It's hard for employees - you wanna give great customer service but soooo many people are abusing the situation and then you see posts complaining about how much of a free sample someone has given or how we had to not give out as many as the customer wanted.  
_

 
I've already stated that this post wasn't created to complain about the size of sample I got, it was created to ask if there is any sample size policy or consistency in all mac locations.  Samples are already a bonus, I don't expect huge ones!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 18, 2006)

I think it depends where you go and who you're asking. In my case, no one in a 50 mile radius will hand out samples of pigments or foundation whatsoever which totally sucks! When I purchased my Lure and A Muse haul, I asked for a piggie & a foundation sample at two different locations and was told straight up  "We can't do that. We never did" and "That isn't hygenic. We can't do that. None of our counters do" Boo!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 18, 2006)

big boo!


----------



## brokenplaything (Aug 18, 2006)

MA's Are supposed to give just enough sample to see if you react to the product of if the color is suitable for your skin color..
It's not supposed to be some deluxe sample....

Just enough for you to know if you like it to come back and get it!!!


----------



## User67 (Aug 18, 2006)

I can totally understand why some MA's are reluctant to give out samples because I'm sure there are so many people who constantly ask for samples, but never buy anything. The only time I ask for a sample is if it's a foundation & I want to be sure I like it & that the color is right & skin care products like the Strobe Cream for example. I never ask for pigment samples because I know I will never go back & buy a full size jar no matter how pretty the color is. I was actually at the mall just yesterday & this lady who had like 3 teenage sons with her goes up to the lady at the perfume counter & says that her sons promised to bring their girlfriends back a present so she wanted a few perfume samples for each of them, yet they weren't buying a thing. How totally tacky.


----------



## Misshopeful24 (Jun 18, 2007)

*MAC Samples?*

I've heard people talking about MAC samples, and i was wondering what exaxtly is the difference with samples, of course they are smaller and such, where do you get it and how much do you have to pay to get them? 

I'm not sure if this question is around if it is sorry for posting this.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: MAC Samples?*

I usually ask for a pigment sample after I buy some items. They are free. They give out samples for foundations especially, I've also heard of strobe cream samples. I usually go to freestanding stores, but I'm sure some counters can do it, at least for foundation.


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: MAC Samples?*

You may be able to get some samples from a MAC MA with a purchase, or some sellers here on specktra may be able to help you out. 

Sale samples usually come in 1/4 tsp or 1/2 tsp, prices will vary. Check the sale threads, there are often samples for sale, lots of colours, like I said various prices and sizes.


----------



## clamster (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: MAC Samples?*

I usually ask at free standing stores but you just take what you are interested in to a MA and ask for a sample and they are free and I noticed that if you ask after you purchase they give a larger sample. I have done it 3x for pigments and I asked without purchasing anything and I got a container that was pretty much empty and the other 2x I asked after purchasing and they have me a littles less than a 1/4 tsp sample. 

You can also buy samples on ebay or "swap" them on Makeupalley.com


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: MAC Samples?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clamster* 

 
_ 
You can also buy samples on ebay_

 
Sample selling is no longer permitted on ebay, sellers risk losing their accounts if they do so. Ebay is systemtically removing listings as they arise, if you find a sample seller and purchase you may have that purchase actually cancelled by ebay.


----------



## rainbow (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: MAC Samples?*

*panda0410* ~ that means we can no longer find pigment samples on ebay?


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: MAC Samples?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rainbow* 

 
_*panda0410* ~ that means we can no longer find pigment samples on ebay?_

 
correct


----------



## MsButterfli (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: MAC Samples?*

luckily i got a good amount from ebay before they were pulled, but now i get mine from the pro store


----------



## AlarmAgent (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: MAC Samples?*

In my experience, MAC is very easy-going when it comes to getting samples.  I've gotten a fairly large bit  of Prep + Prime and Strobe Cream both, asking before I even purchased anything.  That may be because they're classified more as skincare, though...I haven't tried with any color products. 

Might take a bit of pre-purchase to be assured a sample of pigment...


----------



## Randy Rose (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: MAC Samples?*

I went to the Mac store in St Louis today and the nicest girl helped me. I didn't buy much today (just a 15 palette and Fever blush pan, and got a Myth lipstick via B2M) but when I was leaving I asked her for some pigment samples, since I've never used pigments before and wanted to try some out before I decide whether or not to invest in them. She gave me heaping full samples of four pigments (Teal, Golden Olive, Old Gold, and Rose) and a sample of the Golden Bronze Iridescent Powder. I was surprised she was so generous. But she helped me last night and this afternoon, and we spent a long time talking and developing a report, so I suppose that helps. (It may also help that in the past two weeks I've bought about $400 worth of stuff at the store, even though today I only spent about twenty!)


----------



## TESSAISDANK (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: MAC Samples?*

I've only gotten one :/


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: MAC Samples?*

I've had no problem getting samples from the counter closest to me, tho the girls know me by now.  I was able to try out a few foundations in different shades, tho I got no more than 3 at a time.  I do try to get samples only when I purchase, but sometimes if I come in asking about products they'll offer a sample of whatever they're showing me.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: MAC Samples?*

samples are available for liquids, creams, and loose powders (foundations, skincare, pigments), but only if sample cups are in stock.  unfortunately, people abuse this opportunity and frequently ask for samples rather than buying the product.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: MAC Samples?*

im going to try and get a foundation sample today since i've never used mac's before


----------



## Chelseaa (Jul 3, 2007)

*Samples*

My friend went to mac and said she got eyeshadow samples...
And I know I've known people who have gotten samples there before

I went there and asked if they gave any samples of their eyeshadows, and she told me "No we don't do samples of any kind"
Really? Is that true? O: I felt silly for asking.


----------



## te.amo.mac (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: Samples*

well maybe she thought you wanted her to break up an eyeshadow, but they can in fact make samples of pigments and other items suck as oil control or any other fluid of that sort.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: Samples*

i read on here that they gave samples of pigments and i was going to ask about that tomorrow when i go in for my appt.


----------



## knoxydoll (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: Samples*

I got two samples of pigments today. You just have to be polite. Some MAs will do it some won't.


----------



## jennzy (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: Samples*

i've never heard mac giving out shadow samples... i mean how is that possible?
but i heard with foundation and pigments...


----------



## belldandy13 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Asking for mac e/s samples*

I was just wondering if it is possible to get e/s samples from mac.  I hate it when I buy something & bring it home only to find that it doesn't suit me, especially when I'm on a tight budget!

I thought I read somewhere on this forum that you could, but when I went into a MAC store today & asked for a sample of falling star, the MA treated me like a criminal and pretty much laughed at me for asking for one.  She said that they could only give samples of stuff that can "pour out".  She also said they couldn't even give out any samples period since they didn't have any sample containers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Does anyone really know?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## adored (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Asking for mac e/s samples*

I think it differs from counter to counter/store to store & it also depends on which MA you get. I've heard of girls being so lucky as to get very generous samples of new pigments, ect.. & then I've heard of girls being shot down when asking for a sample of foundation. IMO I think sampling pigments, foundation & stuff "you can pour" should be acceptable.


----------



## courters (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Asking for mac e/s samples*

It makes sense that they wouldn't be able to give out samples of eyeshadow, they would have to break up a whole eyeshadow to be able to give you some of it.  With stuff like pigments and foundation, they can just pour a little into a sample jar without having to damage the actual product.

It would be really messy to break up a bunch of eyeshadows so that they could give out samples.

Not that the MA should have been so rude to you though!  It's not your fault you don't know how they run the business!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Asking for mac e/s samples*

Yeah, no eyeshadow samples at all...We can't scrape them out.  My ARM gets really mad when we do it for ourselves for an upcoming look, so we don't even do it for ourselves that often.

Skincare should always be ok (as long as they do have containers), foundation, pigments & lipgelees depend on the MA.

If you want to know if something suits you, then try it on in the store....that's the whole point of having testers and MAs.  (and if you're worried about germs of whatever...eyeshadows are powder & therefore do not support bacteria growth & the MA is supposed to wipe off the top layer w/ a tissue before putting it on someone)


----------



## deveraux (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Asking for mac e/s samples*

I'm always afraid to ask for samples so I never do. I have seen MA's giving samples of pigments, but usually only to those who are already spending a lot of money by buying a bunch of items.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Asking for mac e/s samples*

If I buy a pigment I ask for a sample of another color. Never had any problems.


----------



## bebs (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Samples*

I've seen a few ma's give out eyeshadow samples, and what they have done is scrape at the top of the eyeshadow with a mascara wand and then depost the dust/scrapings into a sample pot .. I dont really think they are suposed to do that though but they can give out samples of anything liquid or loose powder hope that helps ya


----------



## makeupgal (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Samples*

When I worked for MAC I used to give samples of anything that can be poured into a sample cup.  I would do pigments, gloss, foundation, skin care.  But only enough that they only get one use out of it.  You should not be mistreated for asking for a sample to see if it will work for you.  On the other hand, some girls would use up their sample and come back and get another, and another and never spend the money for that foundation they swear by.  Tacky!  Once people do that to you enough, you become a little less eager to give them out.


----------



## Karyn (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Samples*

My Mac MA was really generous with samples.  Unfortunately, she's been promoted and transferred to a store pretty far away from me!  

She gave me samples of Jardin D'aire and Provence pigments and that's when I started loving and buying pigments!  She also gave me samples of NC 20 and NW 20 Studio Fix liquid foundation so I could be sure of the right color for me.  She let me try to Prep & Prime 50 spf, which was okay--but I ended up buying the P&P Face instead.  One time, I told her I wanted to buy a skin product and she said, why didn't I try a sample first to make sure that I liked it.  I ended up trying it and loving it.  Another time she scraped off a couple of powder blush samples for me, but I really couldn't tell if I liked them because the texture of loose powder blush vs pressed changes the look.  Anyway, I think samples are a great way to check stuff out!   

But don't forget that you can return something you don't like, even if you have used it!  It is very simple to do at Macy's and a bit more restrictive at the Mac store.


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Samples*

You can give samples of eyeshadow because in order to steralize it the whole top layer should be removed...therefore the SA could scrape a little of the top in a jar or wipe a piece of papertowel (as they do all the time ) a little harder (so there is more residue you could pick up with a brush or even rub directly on your lid) )and fold it neatly together. I can't believe SAs that are so selfabsorbed to realize that they are not  only harming the company with more returns but also the environment with all the waste!!! ( And i remove my armpit hair! LOL)


----------



## ms.marymac (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Samples*

Well with powder products, MAC prefers them not to have pan showing when on display.  They also like for MAs to be kinda conservative with testers.    If MAS were allowed to scrape them all day, they would go through a lot of testers.  
I guess they figure that a customer can try the product in the store to see if they like the color. It's mainly about policy, not being self-absorbed.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Samples*

Definitely ask for a strobe cream sample!


----------



## princess (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Samples*

There was once I asked a MA for a small pigment sample while paying for some stuff, and she looked at me like I was asking for something full size.


----------



## BellaGemma (Aug 6, 2007)

*Obtaining MAC samples*

I'm just wondering what's the proper etiquette for obtaining MAC pigment samples.  Should you only ask for them if you're getting a makeover done?  Or would it be okay to ask for them when you're just quickly stopping by to purchase something?  Let me know what you ladies think.  I just don't want to seem rude at the counter


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Obtaining MAC samples*

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...hlight=samples


----------



## matsubie (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: ok ok does MAC ever give samples?*

i was actually going through a korean mac addict site and i was looking through some of the members' pictures and apparently mac stores in korea give out samples...

not like the samples that they give us here (if they even do) pumping out a product from the original container and putting it in a generic container....they actually give out samples like how clinique does it....like, sample container that looks like the full size stuff.....i saw mini strobe cream samples, foundation samples .....they were so cute, it was like a baby product.  u.s. doesn't do that, do they?  it makes me want to fly out to korea to just get those things....  =(.


----------



## redambition (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: ok ok does MAC ever give samples?*

i will usually only ask for a sample if i'm really unsure about something, and usually it's in conjunction with a purchase.

i recently got a sample of melon pigment - after finally seeing it i wasn't sure if it's the kind of colour i'd ever wear. i asked for a sample and expected a little bit, but the MA filled the whole sample jar!


----------



## matsubie (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: ok ok does MAC ever give samples?*

so back to the previous comment that i had typed about mac in korea...

go to this site: (click on link below)

MAC addict~¡Ú - »öÁ¶È­ÀåÇ° MAC(¸Æ) À» »ç¶ûÇÏ´Â »ç¶÷µé :: ³×ÀÌ¹ö Ä«Æä

scroll down to the last picture and all of those are samples!!!!!


----------



## red (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: ok ok does MAC ever give samples?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *matsubie* 

 
_so back to the previous comment that i had typed about mac in korea...

go to this site: (click on link below)

MAC addict~¡Ú - »öÁ¶Èanother forumÀåÇ° MAC(¸Æ) À» »ç¶ûÇÏ´Â »ç¶÷µé :: ³×ÀÌ¹ö Ä«Æä

scroll down to the last picture and all of those are samples!!!!!_

 

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never been given "real" samples this size, never even seen them 





The staff at the Mac Pro in NY are always very nice, will send you 2 pigment samples if you ask, and anything else that they can place in those little jars.


----------



## frocher (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: ok ok does MAC ever give samples?*

....


----------



## macface (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: ok ok does MAC ever give samples?*

One time I ask for a sample at the mac store and the guy  stare at me with the face like WTF and he said we dont give samples.


----------



## liv (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: ok ok does MAC ever give samples?*

I've gotten Satinfinish as a sample, it was when it first came out, and when I realized it didn't come in NW15, the MA tried NC15 on me, and I was a bit unsure about it being too yellow, so she offered me the sample.  I had already had them pull several other products before I got to the foundation though, so that might have helped, seeing that I am a customer who actually buys stuff.  

I am curious to get a pigment sample now.  I think they're so pretty, I'm just not sure I could master the application because they are loose.  Maybe next time I get a giftcard or something I'll work up the gumption to ask.  I would never ask if I wasn't already buying something, I can see how the MAs could see it as taking advantage if you weren't purchasing anything.


----------



## Purity (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: ok ok does MAC ever give samples?*

I've got a foundation sample from a MAC counter in Sweden, but I asked her for help with choosing the right colour first (I thought I was a NC20 while in fact I'm a NW20), and asked if she could give me a sample so that I could try it myself at home. I got the sample in a small zip-bag though, since we don't have any pro-stores (or freestanding stores at all, as a matter of fact, just counters) here so they can't get the sample jars... They are MUCH nicer at MAC than at other make-up counters at the place I got my foundation sample, I went over to another brand's counter first and asked if I could get a foundation sample and they were just 'We don't do that' and were very snotty and rude, but when I went over to the MAC counter, they were so nice and customer minded. So the other brand totally lost a customer forever!


----------



## matsubie (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: ok ok does MAC ever give samples?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never been given "real" samples this size, never even seen them 





The staff at the Mac Pro in NY are always very nice, will send you 2 pigment samples if you ask, and anything else that they can place in those little jars._

 



i know! i never seen anything like those either.  

yeah, i stop by the mac pro store in the city sometimes and they're very nice.  i'm so glad we have a mac pro store in the city~


----------



## lovejt* (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: ok ok does MAC ever give samples?*

I live in Australia and they've given me samples.

Once I was deciding whether to get the Technakohl liner or some concealer.. And then I chose the concealer. Then the SA said, why don't you get the liner and I'll give you a sample of concealer. She squeezed out so much, and it has lasted me more than a month and I still have so much left! I'm so glad, because now I know I can't live without this stuff.


----------



## Angelah (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: ok ok does MAC ever give samples?*

If you get turned down for a Foundation/Skincare sample.. ask to speak with a manager because they don't send us those sample cups so they can sit around and look pretty in our drawers.  I never fill the sample cup entirely full if I am giving pigment samples but I don't tell people they can't have them.  I usually give a scoop with our spatulas and that's enough for at least a week's full of applications.  If you can't decide after a week if you like it or not.. sorry


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: ok ok does MAC ever give samples?*

today an MA offered to make me samples of all the originals pigments, but i felt bad and declined. because if i get pigment samples, then i will not buy the whole jar and then, by the time i run out of of the samples, the whole jar will be gone. 

maybe i am stupid...
whatevs. i only own three samples and i have never asked for one. they just give them to me.


----------



## Pris8021 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: ok ok does MAC ever give samples?*

The pictures in the Korean link are from Try on Pacs.  They are sold like that, usually as a collection with a couple of mini skincare products, or with a full size skincare and mini foundations.  Generally they only show up in newer markets where MAC isn't as established as a brand, like in North America, to give customers a chance to 'try on' the foundation or skincare.  The skincare try-on pacs are usually available, to purchase, once a year in north america.  They are not free or hand outs though.


----------



## Flammable (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: ok ok does MAC ever give samples?*

I got Strobe cream sample today and the MA filled up the entire sample jar. Of course I did spend $100 before asking for the sample. But the MAs at most of the Toronto stores will give samples of foundations and pigments, all you have to do is ask and no, you don't always have to buy, but perhaps it helps if you are a familiar face in that store/counter.


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: ok ok does MAC ever give samples?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovejt** 

 
_I live in Australia and they've given me samples.

Once I was deciding whether to get the Technakohl liner or some concealer.. And then I chose the concealer. Then the SA said, why don't you get the liner and I'll give you a sample of concealer. She squeezed out so much, and it has lasted me more than a month and I still have so much left! I'm so glad, because now I know I can't live without this stuff. 
_

 
At which store. I really need a new foundation so I'm thinking of trying some MAC samples before I purchase. I'm always so shy around the MA's.


----------



## amoona (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: ok ok does MAC ever give samples?*

At both locations I have worked at we only give out skincare samples but very small samples. The kind that you can only use once and not sell on ebay for profit. We don't do foundation samples, we can try those on you at the counter if you're curious about the color, texture and coverage. We certainly don't give out pigment samples either.

You have to remember every location is different and we do get taken advantage of a lot! People abuse things so we have to stop doing them. However we'd be happy to try on any of the products on you at the counter/store.


----------



## clamster (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: ok ok does MAC ever give samples?*

One time I asked for a sample from this MA and not even joking I barely got enough to use on on eye!! That time I didn't buy anything however a few weeks later I bought several items and asked for another sample of the same thing and she gave just a little more but I could tell she was being more generous because I bought over $100 of items. 

You just have to ask, some MA's are really nasty about it others are great. I think for them pigments, skincare, and the lipgloss in squeeze tubes are the easiest for them to make. Some gals on here on specktra have samples of fluidlines and paints.


----------



## zabbazooey (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: ok ok does MAC ever give samples?*

I've only asked for samples when I know I'm making a big purchase. I don't want to make it look like I'm taking advantage of them lol


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: ok ok does MAC ever give samples?*

i got samples at the counter i go without asking. the first time the MA gave me 5 little jars and it was all wrapped ;-) the 5 samples were of kitschmas pigment, strobe cream, moistly lip gelee, cellopink lip gelee, and reflects very pink glitter. the second time my MA gave me a sample of sweet sienna pigment and she filled it up to the top


----------



## Winterwhite (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: ok ok does MAC ever give samples?*

Few times I got foundation samples, and that was a good thing because otherwise I would have probably bought the wrong shade or be just angry, because here it is not so easy to return products like that. They do return if you might say that you did get a bad skin reaction, but otherwise it´s difficult, so it is really important to be sure that the product is the right one. 

Once I needed time to decide whether I should use NW or NC-shades, and I got a mini-sample of both, enough for about three days and after that I had decided.
The other time I already had selected other stuff and asked for a sample of the liquid Mineralize foundation; it looked pretty on my hand, but I wanted to really try because the reviews of it were quite mixed. Tried my sample the next day and the foundation oxidized and went splotchy, which has never happened to me before. It got much darker and I had my skin burn.. So I´m also glad that this didn´t happen after a few hours in public (and I will stay with my other foundations instead and not change, of course ;D)

I don´t like to try on make-up in the store, I never go outside without foundation and I don´t want to have anyone doing stuff on my face, either. For colours, I´m usually pretty good at seeing whether something that I swatch on my hand is the right one, but foundation is very different.


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: ok ok does MAC ever give samples?*

I've been given samples before without asking but they do know me at my counter and they know I usually spend quite a lot of money there on a very regular basis. I guess it depends whether the MA's and feeling particularly friendly that day or not!


----------



## tripwirechick (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: ok ok does MAC ever give samples?*

I also get samples all the time, but I would say it is because the girls at my counter know me very well and I have been going there a long time. Yesterday I asked my fave MA for a sample of Select Cover Up because they were out of stock of my colour so she half filled a sample pot with it.. I don't think I'll need to buy any concealer for a while! I agree that it depends how the MA's are feeling that day, but being confident about it when asking can't hurt either


----------



## *Star Violet* (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: ok ok does MAC ever give samples?*

I've always recieved a whole bunch of samples without asking aswell. And this was before buying anything. Actually, I've recieved samples of concealers of different shades at the same time aswell. Although, I never knew you could get samples of pigments aswell.


----------



## athena123 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: ok ok does MAC ever give samples?*

When I went to MAC counter for the first time and got the makeup and spent over $100, the MA didn't have any problems giving me samples of foundation and skinprep. I asked her if she had any other samples she thought may be useful to me and she said no. The way she said it sounded like she thought I was trying to take advantage of her, even after I spent so much $$. 

I went back a week later to get other foundation samples because the first one the MA selected for me looked way too yellow - different person who was a little stubborn about it; said they had run out of sample jars. I asked her if she would prefer me to buy something and return it? So she spent about 10 minutes running down other sample jars to make me the samples. They were very STINGY samples. 

It shouldn't matter whether or not they know your face at the MAC counter; samples for foundation and primers should be given out because it's the --- uh.... foundation of your entire look! And MA's should drop the fucking attitude when we ask for samples or else I'll spend my $$ with people who cheerfully give samples without the 'tude. Like Sephora... I've never had a hard time getting samples from them and they're always very nice about it.


----------



## dromero (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: ok ok does MAC ever give samples?*

I've had different experiences.  The first time I received samples, I didn't know MAC even gave samples.  The MUA gave me a sample of Hyper Real and cleanse off oil.  As i was reading here I realized this is something that you can ask for.  The first time I actually asked for one, I was told there were no sample cups.

I went ahead and tried again a second time and received a little bit of vanilla pigment.  Not even sure if enough for both eyes.  

BTW, I did spend lots of money when asking for samples.


----------



## lah_knee (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: ok ok does MAC ever give samples?*

A lottttt of times were out of sample jars. cuz ive seen customers just dig their hands behind the counter and grab them.... so we run out of them fast. and we dont get more in right away. were only allowed to give samples of liquid stuff. mostly skincare. our return policy is very generous and we alwayssss test foundation on each person to make sure they like it before buying it and assure them they can bring it back if it doesnt work out. so sampling is pointless for that. but sometimes skincare is necessary to sample out because a few applications of it can make a difference and trying it on at the counter is not usually convenient because you cant "wash your face" at the counter...

also we cant sample pigments because of ebay people who sell them. and it defeats the purpose of buying them :\


----------



## gatsby (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: ok ok does MAC ever give samples?*

I've asked for pigment samples on two occasions and a concealer sample once, only when I was making purchases, and the MA gave them to me. I also got samples once at random, just 'cause the MA felt like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and I'm really glad she did! She gave me a sample of Strobe Cream, which I'd been thinking about buying, and the next day my skin was red and itchy. And the concealer was too dark for my skin. So samples = good.)

All the MAs I have dealt with have been really nice, but if someone refused to give me a foundation sample I would be shocked. Sure, if you want me to buy a colour that looks totally wrong and then make you process the return in three days...


----------



## frostdoll (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: ok ok does MAC ever give samples?*

I only ask samples of skincare items because I never know how my skin will react to something, and don't ask them every time I visit a store. 

The MAs here in Italy or in UK have been always very nice to me, the only times they couldn't help me was when they were out of sample jars (since then I always remember to carry some jars in my bag! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## lah_knee (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: ok ok does MAC ever give samples?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gatsby* 

 
_I've asked for pigment samples on two occasions and a concealer sample once, only when I was making purchases, and the MA gave them to me. I also got samples once at random, just 'cause the MA felt like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and I'm really glad she did! She gave me a sample of Strobe Cream, which I'd been thinking about buying, and the next day my skin was red and itchy. And the concealer was too dark for my skin. So samples = good.)

All the MAs I have dealt with have been really nice, but if someone refused to give me a foundation sample I would be shocked. Sure, if you want me to buy a colour that looks totally wrong and then make you process the return in three days..._

 
if you feel the foundation looks totally wrong when they try it on, then tell them... ask for a different match. dont buy it and return it. 

we match according to what we think matches you but if you dont agree we are more than happy to try another color. well at least thats what we do at my counter...


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok, so I'm (or at least was) looking to get a MAC foundation, I was thinking along the lines of MAC's Face and Body, alas I won't get a chance to call to my nearest MAC counter for a while yet, and also I'm not too keen on the girls that work there - I never get a chance to look around properly, like if I'm not instantly buying something then I'm not welcome..

But anyways, I have no idea as to what shade I need, so I rang up my MAC counter explaining that i'd like to purchase one of their foundations but needed help with shades first so I asked if it would be possible if they could post me out a small tiny sample of N1 and one of N2 which I could compare at home so I would then know exactly which I wanted next time I was at the counter..

Oh no, this was not at all possible I was told with a tone that suggested how dare I even be looking for a sample at all!

I could understand if I was looking for say 10 different pigment samples, but come on, a sample or two of a foundation? That's hardly gonna end up on eBay now is it..

Is it MAC policy not to give out foundation samples, or did I just encounter a particularly unhelpful SA?

Oh wells... I think I shall be getting MUFE's Face and Body now!


----------



## samsgotflavor (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: MAC's stance on samples?*

that's not supposed to happen! How rude of them. With MAC foundations, it's either a hit or miss. One person can love ____ while another broke out from ____. That's why they HAVE sample containers! You should be able to ask for a sample of a few different colors, try them on at home if you'd like in different lighting, and come back to buy the full product if you're satisfied. It's much better than buying 3 full sized products, ad returning 2 becuase the shade didn't work out...


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: MAC's stance on samples?*

I don't think the issue was you asking for the samples- the issue was expecting them to SEND them to you. I've gone to MAC once and got a total of 8 foundation samples at once (for my daughter and myself) without a problem. I also get at least two samples of various other things every time I visit, and this is from counters and free standing stores. I would imagine that their position is that they're already giving you something for free; why should they also pay to send them to you? Sephora doesn't mail out free samples w/o a purchase, nor does Keihl's. If you go to the store, or have someone go on your behalf with a list of the samples you'd like, I'm sure they'll oblige.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: MAC's stance on samples?*

Im sorry to hear that this happened to you
I was one of the girls in your other thread who suggested you go and get samples and talk to the MA's in order to find a MAC foundation thats great and works well on you. Thats not fair at all. Ive never had an issue with getting foundation samples, given all the MA's do know me by name, but even when they didnt I never had an issue...  I would think it could have something to do with the sending of the samples thing, try stopping by, and if they are rude to you definitely talk to the manager about it so there can be an end to it.

(I hear good things about the mufe foundation though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ) 

and incase you ever are looking at mac despite the rude service you recieved, my mom uses face and body foundation and she loves it.


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: MAC's stance on samples?*

Omg call me dumb or whatever but i always thought you had to pay for samples *blushes* so what can i just go in and say 'can i have a sample of ...... please? and they'll give it to me and i just walk out again?


----------



## mizuki~ (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: MAC's stance on samples?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Omg call me dumb or whatever but i always thought you had to pay for samples *blushes* so what can i just go in and say 'can i have a sample of ...... please? and they'll give it to me and i just walk out again?_

 
Oh no. Don't do that..it'll seem rude for you to walk in, get a sample, and just leave. Have a look around and maybe you'd see something you like to buy. Usually when I ask for samples, I buy quite a few things so the MAs don't end up thinking I'm using MAC as a freebie service


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: MAC's stance on samples?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Omg call me dumb or whatever but i always thought you had to pay for samples *blushes* so what can i just go in and say 'can i have a sample of ...... please? and they'll give it to me and i just walk out again?_

 
Yes. that's exactly how it goes! You don't need to buy anything at all, if you don't want to.


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: MAC's stance on samples?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Oh no. Don't do that..it'll seem rude for you to walk in, get a sample, and just leave. Have a look around and maybe you'd see something you like to buy. Usually when I ask for samples, I buy quite a few things so the MAs don't end up thinking I'm using MAC as a freebie service_

 
Oh no i didn't mean it like that lol I'm planning on getting 2 mac brushes so i was planning on getting maybe 2 foundation samples on that same day as well of course


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: MAC's stance on samples?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Oh no. Don't do that..it'll seem rude for you to walk in, get a sample, and just leave. Have a look around and maybe you'd see something you like to buy. Usually when I ask for samples, I buy quite a few things so the MAs don't end up thinking I'm using MAC as a freebie service_

 
This is what I do, too, but she shouldn't feel like she's obligated to buy right then. I just don't even venture over to a store counter unless I'm already buying something.


----------



## COBI (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: MAC's stance on samples?*

I would clarify with the MA because as previously suggested it may have been mailing them that was the issue.


----------



## rachybloom (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: MAC's stance on samples?*

That's absolutely ridiculous. I've walked up to I've gotten foundation samples from Laura Mercier, Estee Lauder (who owns MAC, no?), and NARS, without ANY problems. Any decent, legit makeup artist should know that foundation is highly personal and should never be an impulse buy, but rather a process! You're totally entitled to walk into a store and do research before spending all of your cash. You shouldn't have to put on a facade of purchasing for foundation samples!


----------



## janelovesyou (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: MAC's stance on samples?*

I hope everyone will read the entire post. She asked for them to be mailed to her. There is no problem with getting foundation samples, the problem is mailing them to her. This would cost MAC money - they would have to pay an employee while they go to the post office and then they would have to pay for postage, all the while the employee is not helping other customers thus loosing sales. I do think however, if you think the MA was rude she could have informed you that this wasn't possible in a better tone.

I think the whole thing about "I buy tons of stuff so that's why I can ask for  samples" is silly. If someone only wants to buy a MAC foundation, there is no problem getting matched and asking for a sample to try before they buy. Pigments are different because a small amount can be used forever, but people shouldn't be steered away from testing products just because they aren't buying anything else. This is of course as long as individuals aren't abusing sampling.


----------



## lsperry (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: MAC's stance on samples?*

Well said, Janelovesyou......


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: MAC's stance on samples?*

Maybe you could get a poster from here to "CP"  (i know it really wouldn't be a purchase LOL) you a few foundation samples and send them to you?  That would get you around MAC not being able to send them to you


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: MAC's stance on samples?*

Wow. I don't think she should have been that rude... You shouldn't have a problem getting a sample, but you will probably have to physically go to the store or counter...


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: MAC's stance on samples?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janelovesyou* 

 
_I hope everyone will read the entire post. She asked for them to be mailed to her. There is no problem with getting foundation samples, the problem is mailing them to her. This would cost MAC money - they would have to pay an employee while they go to the post office and then they would have to pay for postage, all the while the employee is not helping other customers thus loosing sales. I do think however, if you think the MA was rude she could have informed you that this wasn't possible in a better tone.

I think the whole thing about "I buy tons of stuff so that's why I can ask for samples" is silly. If someone only wants to buy a MAC foundation, there is no problem getting matched and asking for a sample to try before they buy. Pigments are different because a small amount can be used forever, but people shouldn't be steered away from testing products just because they aren't buying anything else. This is of course as long as individuals aren't abusing sampling._


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: MAC's stance on samples?*

Hey guys, thanks for all the responses! 

Just want to clarify a few points; The MAC counter in question is in a department store that DO do mail order, quite a lot of it in fact, and all the counters can and do mail stuff out to people, so asking for something to be sent in the post wouldn't have been anything unusual.

Secondly, I made it very clear beforehand that I would of course pay for all postage charges along with some extra too, and I also apologised that I couldn't make it into the store due to a personal reason.

I also emphasised the fact that I would indeed be making a purchase straight afterwards - I just needed to find out which shade beforehand, as unfortunately over here we cannot return any cosmetic items like you gals in the US, so if you pick the wrong shade, then tough luck it's your bad I'm afraid!

Lastly, it wasn't the fact that I wanted the samples to be posted out - it was the fact that I wanted the samples at all, as after she said no the first time I was quite taken aback, and also I didn't recognise her accent (I know most of the girls at the counter ) so I think she was new, so I politely asked her if she would mind double checking for me - with me again reiterating I just wanted a tiny sample of N1 and N2 so I would know which shade to purchase. 

I overheard her talk to someone else on my behalf; "There's someone here who wants samples (said in an incredulous tone) we don't give out samples do we!"

She didn't even mention the mailing out part to her so I'm pretty sure it was the fact that I was looking for a sample at all that was bothering her..

Now onto a different counter (I'm away from home and my nearest MAC counter these days and I happened to go into an Estee Lauder counter yesterday) I was just casually looking at some EL foundations, with no intention to purchase, I was just casually looking the shades when the SA came up to me, tried one on me which was far too dark, then suggested another one, which happened to be pretty close to what I was looking for.

When I happened to mention that that particular shade was more of what I had in mind, she straight away, without me even asking or hinting at, got me a little sample bottle, even though I had made it clear beforehand that I was just looking and wasn't planning on making a purchase.

I didn't even have to ask, or even feign interest in buying anything, yet she gave me lovely sample. Now that's a counter I'd like to buy from.

It's not the first time I've come across a "Holier than thou" attitude at my MAC counter, and yeah, yeah, I know we should all let our feet do the walking and bring our custom elsewhere, but when the next nearest MAC counter is a few hours drive away from you, and you can't buy it online from a real MAC store, and well, eBay is just MAC fake-central, it doesn't leave you with much other choice..

I hate to admit it, but when it comes to shopping at my local department store, the MAC counter is the one I spend the least time at as I don't feel comfortable looking at stuff, I feel as though I'm getting in the way of their day somehow, and it's a pity because it's the MAC counter that I want to go on a sprenzy with, but I usually do it at some other counter who's SA's are more laid back and let me look at everything in leisure with no pressure.

Oh wells, I'll end my tale there now.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: MAC's stance on samples?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cyanide.Candy* 

 
_Hey guys, thanks for all the responses! 

Just want to clarify a few points; The MAC counter in question is in a department store that DO do mail order, quite a lot of it in fact, and all the counters can and do mail stuff out to people, so asking for something to be sent in the post wouldn't have been anything unusual.

Secondly, I made it very clear beforehand that I would of course pay for all postage charges along with some extra too, and I also apologised that I couldn't make it into the store due to a personal reason.

I also emphasised the fact that I would indeed be making a purchase straight afterwards - I just needed to find out which shade beforehand, as unfortunately over here we cannot return any cosmetic items like you gals in the US, so if you pick the wrong shade, then tough luck it's your bad I'm afraid!

Lastly, it wasn't the fact that I wanted the samples to be posted out - it was the fact that I wanted the samples at all, as after she said no the first time I was quite taken aback, and also I didn't recognise her accent (I know most of the girls at the counter ) so I think she was new, so I politely asked her if she would mind double checking for me - with me again reiterating I just wanted a tiny sample of N1 and N2 so I would know which shade to purchase. 

I overheard her talk to someone else on my behalf; "There's someone here who wants samples (said in an incredulous tone) we don't give out samples do we!"

She didn't even mention the mailing out part to her so I'm pretty sure it was the fact that I was looking for a sample at all that was bothering her..

_

 

The point that Janeloves you and I were trying to make is that regardless of whether or not stores do mail order (because all the pro stores in the US do) is that because you were not PHYSICALLY there at the counter or store, it's already implied and understood that you are expecting them to mail the samples to you. Nobody wants to excuse that woman's nasty attitude in refusing your request, but the crux of the issue is that MAC doesn't mail/post SAMPLES, period. Now, if they had refused you while you were there in the store, that would be an entirely different issue. You have every right to not want to further deal with that particular store or counter because of nasty employees there, but to be upset because of them observing company policy, is a little odd, in my opinion. I really thing what made you upset is the nasty attitude, and there's nothing wrong with you feeling like that, but hey.


----------



## TDoll (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: MAC's stance on samples?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I don't think the issue was you asking for the samples- the issue was expecting them to SEND them to you. I've gone to MAC once and got a total of 8 foundation samples at once (for my daughter and myself) without a problem. I also get at least two samples of various other things every time I visit, and this is from counters and free standing stores. I would imagine that their position is that they're already giving you something for free; why should they also pay to send them to you? Sephora doesn't mail out free samples w/o a purchase, nor does Keihl's. If you go to the store, or have someone go on your behalf with a list of the samples you'd like, I'm sure they'll oblige._

 
Exactly.  The issue isn't with giving out samples...MAC is usually pretty generous--lots of times, you don't even need to ask-- It's just that they aren't going to ship it to you.  
I can totally see where you're coming from though.  You actually need this and would benefit from it...but if they allowed this, there would be lots of people taking advantage of it and getting things sent to them for free all the time and MAC isn't going to pay all that postage.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: MAC's stance on samples?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Exactly. The issue isn't with giving out samples...MAC is usually pretty generous--lots of times, you don't even need to ask-- It's just that they aren't going to ship it to you. 
I can totally see where you're coming from though. You actually need this and would benefit from it...but if they allowed this, there would be lots of people taking advantage of it and getting things sent to them for free all the time and MAC isn't going to pay all that postage._

 
exactly!  and unfortunately, due to people taking advantage of it, some counters have completely stopped giving samples PERIOD!  whether you're there or not.  we've had customers come in and want samples of all the moisturizers, and eye cream, and lip conditioner, and gloss, and foundation, etc.  i myself have only helped one customer like this, but some places get em all the time.  because of this, they have decided to stop giving samples completely, which they have every right to.  so, this particular counter may be one of those places that have done this.  if so, she should've explained to you why she wouldn't get samples, whether it was that they don't mail them or that they no longer give samples.


----------



## miss_supra (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: MAC's stance on samples?*

WTF? It's cost effective to give out a sample rather than selling the product. I would have asked to speak with the manager about why can't you get a sample to see if a product works for you. It's better for them and the company instead of damaging out the product all together.

I always ask for samples when I go because I like testing color before I purchase.


----------



## feenin4makeup (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: MAC's stance on samples?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cyanide.Candy* 

 
_Ok, so I'm (or at least was) looking to get a MAC foundation, I was thinking along the lines of MAC's Face and Body, alas I won't get a chance to call to my nearest MAC counter for a while yet, and also I'm not too keen on the girls that work there - I never get a chance to look around properly, like if I'm not instantly buying something then I'm not welcome..

But anyways, I have no idea as to what shade I need, so I rang up my MAC counter explaining that i'd like to purchase one of their foundations but needed help with shades first so I asked if it would be possible if they could post me out a small tiny sample of N1 and one of N2 which I could compare at home so I would then know exactly which I wanted next time I was at the counter..

Oh no, this was not at all possible I was told with a tone that suggested how dare I even be looking for a sample at all!

I could understand if I was looking for say 10 different pigment samples, but come on, a sample or two of a foundation? That's hardly gonna end up on eBay now is it..

Is it MAC policy not to give out foundation samples, or did I just encounter a particularly unhelpful SA?

Oh wells... I think I shall be getting MUFE's Face and Body now!_

 

Post you out means mail??  Wow, I'm slow... LOL


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: MAC's stance on samples?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Oh no. Don't do that..it'll seem rude for you to walk in, get a sample, and just leave. Have a look around and maybe you'd see something you like to buy. Usually when I ask for samples, I buy quite a few things so the MAs don't end up thinking I'm using MAC as a freebie service_

 
ya thats exactly what i do. usually if i dont have
anything i want at the moment then i wait until i 
needa buy something. even if its just one thing.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: MAC's stance on samples?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_WTF? It's cost effective to give out a sample rather than selling the product. I would have asked to speak with the manager about why can't you get a sample to see if a product works for you. It's better for them and the company instead of damaging out the product all together.

I always ask for samples when I go because I like testing color before I purchase._

 
it wasn't that she wanted samples and they wouldn't give em to her.  she wanted them to mail her samples, and nothing else.  if you are ordering something from a counter or store, they would have no problem throwing in a sample or two in addition to what you are buying.  but to have them mail you just samples is just not gonna happen.


----------



## animacani (Aug 12, 2008)

*Mac samples?*

Okay , so I shopped for like 250 pounds at a mac store in London. I asked the MA if they had any samples that I could get and she said that mac doesnt give away samples/gifts. But I have seen so many people around with pigment samples and stuff , where do you get them?


----------



## animacani (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Mac samples?*

Or did the MA lie?


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Mac samples?*

MAC doesn't make sample size products or gifts to give away. Sometimes if you are very lucky they will give you a tiny sample of a pigment, a squirt of foundation or a bit of strobe cream in a little MAC jar. It has to be a product they can put into a container. 

But it happens very infrequently, as MAs I believe are encouraged not to do it, because unfortunately many people started taking advantage and were trying to sell the samples on Ebay. I've spent well over £2000 on MAC pretty much all at the same counter and have received a sample once. Didn't ask, they just gave it to me and that was like a year ago.

So the MA wasn't lying to you don't worry. Many of the guys and girls here on Specktra buy samples online from websites such as The very BEST MAC, Stila, Urban Decay, Too Faced, BeneFit, Hard Candy more cosmetics makeup or from each other in the Clearance Bin section of the forum.


----------



## animacani (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Mac samples?*

ah , okay , thanks!!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Mac samples?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_MAC doesn't make sample size products or gifts to give away. Sometimes if you are very lucky they will give you a tiny sample of a pigment, a squirt of foundation or a bit of strobe cream in a little MAC jar. It has to be a product they can put into a container. 

But it happens very infrequently, as MAs I believe are encouraged not to do it, because unfortunately many people started taking advantage and were trying to sell the samples on Ebay. I've spent well over £2000 on MAC pretty much all at the same counter and have received a sample once. Didn't ask, they just gave it to me and that was like a year ago.

So the MA wasn't lying to you don't worry. Many of the guys and girls here on Specktra buy samples online from websites such as The very BEST MAC, Stila, Urban Decay, Too Faced, BeneFit, Hard Candy more cosmetics makeup or from each other in the Clearance Bin section of the forum._

 
i don't know how it is in the UK, but in the US we aren't encouraged NOT to give samples.  we just have to be smart about who/when/when.  some customers are sample whores, asking only for samples, then coming back and asking for another, and another.  there called samples, not free minis.  we get to know our customers, who really wants to try it and will eventually buy it, and who is just freeloading.  

its also in the way the customer asks for them.  if a customer asks if we have samples (a sign of someone wanting something free), we say no, because we don't have samples.  if a customer says their unsure about a particular foundation shade or formula, then we tell them that we can make a sample of it for them to try.  and we don't fill it completely full.  you only need a weeks worth to decide if you like it or not.  again, its a SAMPLE.


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Mac samples?*

*animacami* you should be specific about your samples as well, what do you want to get, which is what you really want to try on. When I want to try a product I ask "mind if I ask you a sample?" then I say what I want to try.. but I do one sample at a time unless you're willing to buy 10 items all at once..


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Mac samples?*

I think MAC MAs in the UK are also strongly discouraged from giving samples, Erine. From what I have heard it's a very rare occurance to receive one here. Like you say it's usually foundations that are given as samples purely so a client can get the shade and formula right before they invest in a full size product.

The sample I got was Strobe Cream, like I say I didn't ask for it, expressed  no interest in it at the time and still haven't bought a full size. However I do really like it so at some point in the near future I will pick it up. I guess it's just because the MAs at my counter know me quite well, I usually buy multiple items every month, so it's probably gotten to the point where they know I'll always be a repeat customer.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Mac samples?*

The MA might have taken it differently than you meant it, as well.  She/he might have thought you meant pre-packaged miniature versions of their products that a lot of other brands have (i.e. Lancome, Estee Lauder, etc.).  MAC does not do those.

Also: Merging this thread with existing thread on the topic of samples.


----------



## mac_mama (Aug 13, 2008)

MAC does give samples. I think a lot of times, its a matter of whom you're talking to at counter/store. Newbies probably aren't familiar. If they refuse, its simply because we're out of sample containers/jars or low on product. Hope this helps you! Never be ashamed to ask questions! Thats what we're here for!


----------



## amoona (Aug 13, 2008)

Many locations do discourage giving out samples because so many of them end up on Ebay. I was always told to avoid giving samples, if someone wants to test out a foundation or a skincare item then I can demo it on them. If they're worried about a reaction then they can wear it around for the entire day and if they like it they can come back the next day to purchase it. I've seen people get way too greedy with samples, abuse the sample concept and of course sell samples on ebay. In every location I've been at we never give samples of anything but skincare and in that case it's a very very very small amount.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm from UK and i've always been able to get samples without problems - i only ask when i genuinely need a sample though. I've always asked for foundation samples as i never buy without properly testing them and finding out which shade matches me.
And i've asked for sample of Strobe Cream just to try it when i've bought lots of other things.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 21, 2008)

How not to get samples: A lesson based on an exhange I witnessed at a counter......

Cust A: Oh, look at those pigments.  Those are gorgeous.  Maybe I should get one.

Cust B (in earshot of the MA): Nooooo.  They give those away for free.  Just ask for samples so we can go to Sephora.

Cust A to MA: Can I get samples of these 4 pigments?

Yeah.....I don't need to tell you how it ended, do?  Sheesh...how rude.


----------



## spoiledkiwi (Aug 27, 2008)

I can understand them not wanting to give out samples of stuff you can just test on your hand like pigments, but to not give out foundation samples is ridiculous. Before I buy foundation I look at it in various types of lighting plus take pictures of myself. I also test it out on a day that I'm home so that I'm not stuck in public with awful makeup incase it doesn't work out. Testing it out at the counter and walking around with it on the rest of the day is not enough for me to determine if I really like it. Plus not everyone shops in the daytime and can see how it looks in natural light. I think MAC should encourage foundation sampling since it's expensive and they lose a lot of money from products that they have to throw away when the customer returns it the next day because it looks horrible in sunlight.


----------



## Virgo_Moon (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't know where you all shop but I go to the MAC counter at the local Macy's and they give me samples of just about anything that can be made into a sample, ccb, pigments, lipstick, certain concealers and foundations (as long as they aren't powder), moisturizers, cleansers, cream blushes, etc... Of course it depends on the MA as to how much you get but they always encourage trying before you buy.  I have even gotten samples of paints and fluid line.


----------



## smexiebinks (Sep 3, 2008)

Rawr, I never get samples.

I guess I just don't know how to ask....I get all shy!


----------



## pat (Sep 3, 2008)

I think just recently MAC has given an "official sample" product.  I got a sample of Zoom Lash mascara.  it's so cute and tiny. hahaa...

I also got an e-mail from MAC that with a $50 purchase, you get a free sample of Zoom Lash.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 3, 2008)

They give out samples but some locations seem to be more generous than others. If a lot of people are freeloading off of them in the area you're in, you might be lucky to get a small sample. That doesn't seem to happen often at the store I go to because they offer me samples when I haven't even expressed an interest in something.


----------



## *KT* (Sep 3, 2008)

Since I shop at a Macy's counter, we don't get to see a whole lot of pigments.  There's a couple of the MAs who know me, so when I want to try something, I wait until I saw them working to buy my items and ask for a sample of the color that's questionable. So far my "sample" MAC products were asked for with purchase.  I bought 3 Rushmetal, took a sample of Mauvement and didn't care for the sample.  Bought Your Ladyship and Gold Stroke, took a sample of Sweet Sienna and went back to buy full sized Sweet Sienna.  Bought Blonde's Gold and Copperbeam, got a sample of Mega Rich.  

I'm not comfortable asking the MAs who don't know me because I don't want to come across as a freeloader to strangers.  Since I work in customer service and get asked for free stuff by my customers, it makes me hesitant to ask for samples for myself... so I feel like I have to ask someone who knows me.  

Today I bought Blonde's Gold and CopperBeam, and got a sample of MegaRich because I really don't know if it's going to be something I'll even use, let alone spend $20 on.  My MAs know that I prefer to spend money at their counter rather than order off the website and he gave me a HUGE sample.  I also ask for a little sample jar whenever I buy a full jar because I like to keep my big jars stored and keep a little one for daily use to protect myself from spilling the whole damn thing and to cut down on contamination. I asked, "Can I have two empties so I can portion some out? I'm a klutz with full jars!" and he says, "Sure, we've got plenty!" and grabs a handful.  I checked my bag outside and I had 4 empties in there!

I tend to think how generous the MAs are with samples often comes down to your relationship with the counter/employees.  If there's no existing relationship, they may look at whether you're buying anything with your sample... and if other people have been assaulted them with requests for freebies or complaints about no GWP, etc they might not feel so generous.


----------



## twilightessence (Sep 4, 2008)

Its funny cause during my big haul (big for me, anyway) during F&F sale the MA gave me four samples. I didn't even ask! I wanted to buy that Volcanic Ash stuff and they were sold out. So she gave me a sample of that, Green Gel Cleanser, moistorizer (don't remember which one) and some sort of lipglass. Again, I didn't even ask  LOL. 

But this last time, I wanted a sample of Copperbeam (different store, btw) and the girl said they don't give out samples of pigments because it last so long it'd be like giving out a free eyeshadow. And I spent the same amount so (just fewer, more expensive items)... I don't know.


----------



## serenabena (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm gonna ask for a sample of Face and body foundation next time i go


----------



## serenabena (Sep 6, 2008)

Do they give lipstick samples?


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *serenabena* 

 
_Do they give lipstick samples?_

 
no we don't.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 6, 2008)

I recently shopped MAC, only bought a couple small things, and the girl gave me a huge ass sample of Heritage Rouge piggie to try. I didn't ask for it, but it was nice of her.


----------



## Miss A (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: samples??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *venus_in_furs* 

 
_hey! i just signed up for the forum here, but i've been reading the board for a while.

soooo...d'bohemia is coming out soon, and i really don't have enough money to get the colors i want. so i'm totally panicked. 

i know i can handle a few eyeshadows and maybe a lipglass, but the pigments would totally destroy me. 

is it okay to ask for samples of two pigments? i don't want to seem rude, because i'd feel like i was cheating, or something--there's really enough pigment in those samples to last a very long time! on the other hand, i'm broke, and desperate for these colors.

so...needing advice here! is it okay to ask for the samples (i've only been offered them before)? and would asking for 2 be over the top?

thanks!_

 
same as the other girl i am well known at the counters....BUT my suggestion since you are planning to buy some product i say make your purchase then say how you really interested in pigments but dont want to buy then have to return them if they dont work out, so just very nicely ask for the samples, after all worse case possible is they say no, but i just dont see that happening to a paying customer ya know.
happy shopping


----------



## Miss A (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartjuppy* 

 
_The only time I asked for empty sample jars was right before my honeymoon and I explained that I was afraid to take my entire pigment jars with me (I'm a chronic spiller - lost almost an entire jar of Maroon!). They had no problem giving me a few (I think three or four). I usually only ask for samples of things they're currently out of (so I can decide whether I want to wait for a new shipment, get it online, swap for it, etc.) - or things I've tried *similar* and not had any luck with (a few stains, etc.) that I am hesitant to buy full-sized without trying! I visit the same two counters in my area pretty much weekly so they know of my MAC addiction and know I'm not just trying to get freebies! (I think I've probably put a kid or two through college!)_

 
oh heres a tip for you my fellow butterfingered friend! lol i dont know if you have heard of them but there is this little cheapy brand called bon bons they sell at wal-mart its like loose glitter in a jar for 89 cents (cheap right?) well i buy those and just throw away the glitter and put my pigments in it for travel!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 6, 2008)

^^^ I don't know if you have these in the US but over here in our drugstores we can buy really small empty containers really cheap, and I use these for putting pigments in for travel, or if i'm taking makeup in a makeup bag overnight or something. Saves taking my precious whole pigments


----------



## Virgo_Moon (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *serenabena* 

 
_Do they give lipstick samples?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_no we don't._

 
I have gotten lipstick samples on more than one occassion.  My mother practically got a whole lipstick for free once.  We went to Mac during a promotion for a new collection.  Most of the products were sold out by the time we got there so the MUA cut a huge piece of the lipstick that my mom wanted and put it in a sample jar.  My mom wears all the time, she just has to put it on with a brush.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Virgo_Moon* 

 
_I have gotten lipstick samples on more than one occassion. My mother practically got a whole lipstick for free once. We went to Mac during a promotion for a new collection. Most of the products were sold out by the time we got there so the MUA cut a huge piece of the lipstick that my mom wanted and put it in a sample jar. My mom wears all the time, she just has to put it on with a brush._

 
well in that situation, we would.  if we've sold out of a LE, we have no use for the tester anymore, so there's no problem making a sample for someone.  but in general, if someone comes in asking for a sample of a lipstick, we don't.


----------



## miss_bailey (Sep 12, 2008)

I remember hearing that when you buy a full size pigment its MAC's poicy to give you some sample jars complimentry. Is this true?


----------



## *KT* (Sep 13, 2008)

I always say "Can I get a sample jar for that?  I'm a klutz!" and they usually give me at least one per every full size jar.  It's probably saved me from dumping a number of my big jars onto the floor... I've got bad butterfingers in the morning.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_I remember hearing that when you buy a full size pigment its MAC's poicy to give you some sample jars complimentry. Is this true?_

 
no.  we don't have an endless supply of cups, so we're supposed to use them for actual samples.


----------



## Iffath (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mandirigma* 

 
_in all honesty, it probably wouldn't hurt to ask just once, and usually it helps if you're already buying a ton of stuff anyway or if you've been the perfect customer. i mean, the worst that could happen is that they tell you no, and they might act all rude if they remember you the next time you come in. but if you don't care or you're used to that then it's whatevers.

and i'm really not trying to scare you or anything. the mac freestanding by my house totally sucks balls so i'm used to MA's acting stank for no reason and treating me like i'm being sneaky or something._

 
Yeah, sometimes I get shit-treatment too, although I am a regular customer, and I go to MAC twice a week.  I do ask for one or two samples when I buy stuff worth *minimum* $30 or more.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Recently I have been getting an attitude.  I think it does have to do with the samples but, then also about buying makeup. The MA said, "I _know_ you have a lot of makeup, do you even use it?" 





What the heck! I NEVER RETURN STUFF. why did she say that? 
if I wanna buy makeup, that's my decision. It is my hobby and I collect it. Her store sales are increasing. What was her problem? 

I just felt really bad about that. It sounded a bit mean to me. I think she was pms-ing or something. 

But then, I had some really GOOD experiences too. One of the MAs knows that I am a regular customer, and I really like her for noticing that. She treats me very well. So I guess it depends on "good" days and "bad" days. 

But I also work in customer service, and we were forced to take a course/session in which we were told that for every 1 pissed off customer, they will complain to 10 people and it will effect sales proportionally (I mean there is an inverse relationship with pissed off customers and sales). So economically, management should explain this to employees. Although, of course, there are nightmarish customers out there who, no matter how nicely you treat, they are a**holes!

Sorry about the language.  My venting is over now.





...I still love MAC.


----------



## Iffath (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Mac samples?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_some customers are sample whores, asking only for samples, then coming back and asking for another, and another.  there called samples, not free minis._

 
Calling customers who request samples  "whores" is inappropriate, in my opinion.  I agree, samples should be given out minimally and with discretion, but please do not be rude to customers. In the end, it will hurt the franchise. 

Being in customer service requires patience, compassion and resilience, which most MAs have, but it is unfair to categorize customers, (who are making purchases and requesting samples) into a "whore" or "greedy" category, give them dirty looks and exchanges, and back-biting. Perhaps you should ask your customers why they are frequently asking for samples and not purchasing the full sized product, so you can make an informed decision, as it is better to be informed rather than having your negative attitude, your antagonistic remarks and before you label, marginalize and discriminate them. 

Some people prefer sample containers because they have screw-on tops and are smaller than the regular pigment and travel containers and are more travel-efficient and space-savers.  If MAC sold empty sample containers at their stores in multiple units, I think people would buy them because of the aforementioned reasons.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 3, 2009)

^^Knowing Erin......I am sure she is only using the term Sample Whore on this forum....Not in her professional setting.....and you know some people are sample whores....I have read blogs...encouraging people to go in and ask for free samples vs spending money on the full pigments...well the exact wording was " Samples are free for the asking, don't buy full jars just ask for samples it is more than enough to last you" There are moochers in every aspect of life...and there are not too many pretty names they can be called. There are sample jars the exact same size and type that can be purchased at stores for pigments...they just don't have MAC imprinted on the top. I buy them all the time.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^Knowing Erin......I am sure she is only using the term Sample Whore on this forum....Not in her professional setting.....and you know some people are sample whores....I have read blogs...encouraging people to go in and ask for free samples vs spending money on the full pigments...well the exact wording was " Samples are free for the asking, don't buy full jars just ask for samples it is more than enough to last you" There are moochers in every aspect of life...and there are not too many pretty names they can be called. There are sample jars the exact same size and type that can be purchased at stores for pigments...they just don't have MAC imprinted on the top. I buy them all the time._

 
thanks tish!  

iffath, i wasn't calling em whores like they walk the streets!  i was using it as slang.  i'm a brush and pigment whore, meaning i have a billion brushes and pigments.  some people on this site are lipglass whores.  some customers are sample whores (different from those that would like to try the product before they buy), meaning all they do is come in and ask for 5 samples of stuff because they don't wanna buy anything.  i'm not gonna call em out on it, or be rude to em.  if you ask for a sample, that's exactly what i'm gonna give you, a sample.  what i'm not gonna do is fill each sample cup clear full so they can around actually buying the product.  i actually encourage people to take samples of skincare and foundation so they can try it before buying, see how it works for them, and come back later to buy the full size.  it saves time and money this way.  but i'm not gonna cater to those who want a full sample cup of concealer, use it up, and come back wanting another full sample cup of the exact same product and color.  buy it already!

and before you start going off on a tangent, please make sure you read what people write completely.  i'm not rude to them, treat them differently or give them dirty looks, and i never wrote anything that would say otherwise.  so don't lecture me about how customers are to be treated what what my job requires.


----------



## MissCrystal (Jun 3, 2009)

if i worked at mac and i had random people coming in and asking for a million samples and not buying anything it would drive me insane i would probably tell them off give them dirty looks  and lose my job ..

i only ask for pigment samples after i bought stuff and spent a certain amount


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Jun 4, 2009)

it just baffles me when people come in with no intention to purchase anything and demand a free sample ! i always tell them that we actually encourage the customers to let us try/demo the product on customers so they can see how it looks on them, and thats way better in my opinion! (however i do understand on skincare and foundations are tricky so a sample can be given) . i don't think customers realize that MAC has been really strict on how many testers we make (especially because we have a high theft on testers.so we would restock our missing testers and boom there gone again!),so  our particular counter was not allowed to make testers of anything for almost 3wks! so we're not trying to finish our testers that are out on the floor by making unnecessary samples, instead of demoing a product. because i don't think it's not fair to other potential customers who can't try a product, because we don't have a tester.


----------



## chiara (Jun 4, 2009)

I've only ever asked for foundation samples and the Ma gave them to me very nicely. These times, I had purchased a few things, and I can't buy a new foundation without trying it before anyway. 
However, I've heard of MA's offering pigment samples, and that never happened to me. No matter how much I spend (I'm a regular customer too), no one ever offered me a sample. I would appreciate though, because I'm always afraid to ask for pigment samples.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 5, 2009)

i never offer pigment samples, never.  if someone is unsure of a foundation color or whether they'll react to it, of they have sensitive skin and are unsure of our skincare, then yes, i will offer a sample for them to try.  these are really the only products we are supposed to sample (foundations and skincare).  everything else can be tried on in the store, so there's no need for a sample cuz its pretty easy to decide if it'll work for you or not, unlike foundations and skincare which take a few days to tell.  

and if you ask me for a sample of a pigment, then again, that's what you'll get, a sample.  and its only enough to last you about 2 weeks if you use it everyday.  our testers aren't there for everyone to just sample out of.  otherwise we'll be making tester after tester and won't have any for people to actually buy.

i'm tired of people thinking that just because they spend XX amount of money that they are entitled to heaping samples of anything and everything they want.  whether you spend $15 or $150, makes no difference to me.

now just today, a lady had placed an order thru the #800 and her order was held up at customs, so she called my counter to order stuff over the phone cuz she needed it for this weekend.  we were out of the foundation that she wanted to buy, so i gave her a couple samples.  not a problem.  if someone comes in to buy a foundation and we are out of it, i'll give em a sample to last a few days until they are able to order it and have it in hand.  now, if you're someone that keeps coming in cuz you ran out of your foundation sample and need some more (believe me it happens more than you think):  oops, we just ran out of sample cups.  sorry.


----------



## Iffath (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^Knowing Erin......I am sure she is only using the term Sample Whore on this forum....Not in her professional setting.....and you know some people are sample whores....I have read blogs...encouraging people to go in and ask for free samples vs spending money on the full pigments...well the exact wording was " Samples are free for the asking, don't buy full jars just ask for samples it is more than enough to last you" There are moochers in every aspect of life...and there are not too many pretty names they can be called. There are sample jars the exact same size and type that can be purchased at stores for pigments...they just don't have MAC imprinted on the top. I buy them all the time._

 
Tish, where do you get those sample jars that are exactly the same size and type (without MAC imprinted on them)????????
I have looked everywhere on the net and at EBAY, and I even asked MAC MAs if they would sell empties to me, but they refused to do so.  (so basically some MAs do not want to sell them and some also hate giving out samples when we request one or two during purchases, so it seems like a steep supply and demand curve for sample jars!!!!!!! 

I have found ones with black lids but they are very different from the Sample Jars that MAC makes. Very different. MAC also sells clear lid containers but they are also different. Thanks in advance!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Iffath* 

 
_...I even asked MAC MAs if they would sell empties to me, but they refused to do so.  (so basically some MAs do not want to sell them and some also hate giving out samples when we request one or two during purchases, so it seems like a steep supply and demand curve for sample jars!!!!!!!_

 
Its not that we won't sell them to you, its that we can't. They aren't for sale. They're our supplies that we need for sampling for custoers that NEED samples, samples to try our skincare, try our foundations or if they want to buy but we are sold out. They aren't for people who just want samples cuz they think they deserve em cuz they're buying stuff, or cuz they don't wanna buy a full size and just want some for free. And we don't just pass out handfuls for people cuz they want sample jars. Mac keeps track of the supplies we order/they send. We don't just have an endless supply of jars. We need what we have. If we go thru em too fast, they stop sending them for awhile.

Check craft stores for empty jars, or better yet, buy the ones sold online or at stores.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 14, 2009)

Me and my mum went to the MAC counter in Selfridges and they were really nice, my mum told them that she was looking for a replacement to a Chanel lipstick and they not only helped her find a lipstick which matched that colour but helped her find a more natural colour too.  I didn't buy anything as they had run out of the nail colour I wanted but they still gave my mum about 4 samples of lipstick, quite generous samples too.  We didn't go there angling to get freebies and my mum has since become a self confessed MAC addict, she has more MAC than I do (which isn't hard!)

I don't agree with people chancing it and just getting samples when they don't buy anything, I don't think that's fair on those of us who buy the full sized items.


----------



## LesleLu (Jun 14, 2009)

**this is my first post**
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My mua that I _always_ purchase multiple items from has willingly and happily given me samples.  She has given studio scuplt, strobe liquid, and even a ccb sample (because I'm allergic to the paint pots so I was worried about the ccb but thankfully had no strange reaction). She has never acted snobby about it to me at all, she's awesome and is probably one of the main reasons I purchase so much because she really explains things and colors etc. (as a newbie to mac, this is much appreciated!).


----------



## Iffath (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LesleLu* 

 
_





**this is my first post**
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My mua that I always purchase multiple items from has willingly and happily given me samples...She has never acted snobby about it to me at all, she's awesome and is probably one of the main reasons I purchase so much because she really explains things and colors etc. (as a newbie to mac, this is much appreciated!)._

 
Ain't that the truth!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My favorite MAC MA is the same way, she's so nice and treats me so well and explains things in detail, too. God bless their hearts for being sooooo sweet and generous!


----------



## trulynicole (Jun 19, 2009)

I am not sure about this but everytime I go in the MAC store, I feel the urge to ask for a sample of Strobe Cream/Liquid because idk if it is good or not.  But some people in the store ignore me just because I am not over the age of 18 or just seem like I don' have the money to pay for what I buy.  That environment makes me a little weaker to approach someone.  

Do MA's give stuff to younger people?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't think MA's have a problem giving any samples to buying customers....At least I have never had a problem getting a sample because they know I do buy items in the store ...not just stop for samples


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trulynicole* 

 
_I am not sure about this but everytime I go in the MAC store, I feel the urge to ask for a sample of Strobe Cream/Liquid because idk if it is good or not.  But some people in the store ignore me just because I am not over the age of 18 or just seem like I don' have the money to pay for what I buy.  *That environment makes me a little weaker to approach someone.  *

Do MA's give stuff to younger people?_

 
It's not just to do with your age 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm 25 and some of the SA's at the MAC concessions have been like that towards me, they just stand there having their own conversations when people are there waiting to ask questions..I got so fed up of it that I complained to the manager of the store and started going to a different MAC concession.  The ladies at this concession are excellent and do MAC a great service and their concession is a lot busier than the concession where I used to go before.


----------



## trulynicole (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_It's not just to do with your age 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm 25 and some of the SA's at the MAC concessions have been like that towards me, they just stand there having their own conversations when people are there waiting to ask questions..I got so fed up of it that I complained to the manager of the store and started going to a different MAC concession.  The ladies at this concession are excellent and do MAC a great service and their concession is a lot busier than the concession where I used to go before._

 
Wow, i would go to my counter instead but i can't get my eyeshadow pans from there ):  Haha.


----------



## staraz (May 27, 2011)

heyy what foundation have you most been satisfied about?


----------



## Kotoha (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't have a MAC shop near me so i buy all the lipsticks etc online, but i really want to get foundation and i'm not wasting money on one that turns out not to be my colour. Is there anyway of getting samples on the internet just to find out what colour you are? :S


----------



## Audrey C (May 30, 2012)

I've been given several MAC samples. I was once given a couple of unsolicited skincare products to try and when I was looking at foundation I was given a full sample pot and some primer to test out (I subsequently bought both). When I went back to get the foundation, they were out and gave me a second full sample pot to last me long enough to order it online. I would not ask for a sample of pigment nor any colour product - I'd try them in the store. Foundation is different; I want to see it in different lights and be sure it doesn't break me out.

  	I was recently given a couple of testers. I wanted to make a quad so I swatched and selected colours with the MUA. I didn't know two were discontinued since the testers were there. They were sold out of both and the MUA simply pulled them off the display, handed them to me and told me to make them disappear. I purchased the quad pallette and the two other refill palettes. I was very surprised at that (neither of them even had a slight divet) and hesitated, but she assured me that it was fine and that they couldn't be sold anyway. I've purchased quite a bit from this particular MUA and she certainly knows that I'm a regular.

  	I was a bit squicked out at the thought of how many people might have used the e/s, but I scraped off the top layer when I got home, depotted them both, and am happily using them. That was very nice of her, but it's not something I would ever ask for or expect.

  	I woudn't hesitate at this point to ask for a foundation or skincare tester, and I can't imagine that that type of request would be declined (unless they didn't happen to have pots).


----------



## JacquiiieM (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm 20 years old but oftentimes treated like I'm never going to buy anything.. If it wasn't for the fact that I LOVE MAC to death, I probably wouldn't due to the nasty MAs.. I probably have a larger collection than most of the girls who work there, am always courteous, have never asked for a sample, ALWAYS buy when I visit.. & this has happened in Canada (Ottawa, Toronto) as well as in Paris, where I used to live.. Which I frequented about 3 main MACs there. Why is this?!

  	I would love to ask for samples of a foundation but am always too intimidated  I don't think I'd ever even dream of asking for a pigment or lipstick sample, just due to my own shyness & the lack of customer service.

  	I suppose it doesn't help that I look about 16 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha, xxx


----------



## prettygirl (Aug 15, 2012)

Delete.


----------



## Woofers (Sep 24, 2012)

OK so I am a very good and regular customer of my local MAC store and asked for samples and was told they don't give them out - fair enough I thought, was worth asking.  Then I hear from a friend who went on her FIRST visit to the same store, she asked for samples and was given 2!  No fair people.  Anyway she's since given them to me as we did a swapsy with samples of my pigments so alls good.

  	Odd that its not the same for everyone though.


----------



## CharlieKelly (Oct 25, 2012)

rouquinne said:


> that's really weird, VV, especially with foundation. because that's one product you REALLY need to check in a variety of different light conditions, a sample is a necessity!


  	Yes! I would never ever buy a foundation or perfume again without sampling it first. I better get over my own shyness then buying something to have it returned later


----------



## maggers071511 (Feb 4, 2013)

I think they should give samples if they expect you to buy their stuff.


----------



## kirsten (Feb 6, 2013)

I asked for a sample of the studio fix fluid because I went a couple years without wearing it and wanted to make sure I still liked it. The SA helping me ended up giving me samples of every foundation they had.  I ended up liking the studio fluid fix and the face and body so I went back in and bought both of those. Plus then the bb balm. So yes samples can definitely boost sales as really I only needed one foundation and got more but I totally can see how samples can be abused too.   The most stingy place I have got sample foundations from is Nordstrom. MAC has been the best.


----------



## crinkles (Mar 2, 2013)

I never thought of asking for samples I just buy in hope - I've spent over £600 in MAC since January - always the same girl maybe I could smile nicely next time. Have to say mac customer support is amazing I was colour matched to a foundation in December NC20 and in January realised it looked hideous on me I called customer support and they sent me the correct colour straight away for free and let me keep the old one! She did ask my name so maybe they check your spending?


----------



## Brittany Hall (Sep 23, 2013)

Why would give them nasty looks and tell them off? When I go to the MAC location I plan on getting all the free samples I can that way I can take them home and sample the product before I buy anything. I would hate to spend $30+ on one product just to get it home and not like it. Free samples are just for that so that people can sample the products before they buy them.


----------



## mac-obsessed (Nov 8, 2013)

What's the deal with pigments one store a Mua gave me a sample of a pigment which I didn't ask for cuz I told her I was afiad of them cuz they look really messy but she insisted so I took it home and gave it a try the color she gave me was blah.. So the next time I went to Mac which was a dif location I asked to have a sample of a really pretty color that caught my eye and the Mua said they didn't give pigment samples.  ??


----------



## MissChristine (Nov 9, 2013)

*New rule on Mac samples?*

Hello everyone  I'm new here, but I've been reading for a few weeks.  Now I know in the past getting a skincare sample from a Mac store was a challenge. Either they "didn't sample" or they were out of containers. I also know it depends on the MA, but 8 out of 10 times it was a no go, even though I always purchase $20-$50 per visit.  The thing is, I went to my usual store today to buy a paint pot and they asked me if i wear pigments. I've never tried them, so they told me to pick out 5 pigment colors I like so the SA can make me samples! :shock: I was so stunned I replied, "what for?" Lol  I went back with my friend today for her weekly Friday shopping trip and she was treated to 4 pigment samples. I was also offered a couple, but I politely declined since I had the bunch from the other day and I would of felt too guilty to have any more lol.  So I'm not sure if this is just my location or maybe a new promotion? Just seeing if anyone else has had luck recently.


----------



## pemily (Nov 9, 2013)

*New rule on Mac samples?*

That sounds awesome!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Nov 21, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> I've been given several MAC samples. I was once given a couple of unsolicited skincare products to try and when I was looking at foundation I was given a full sample pot and some primer to test out (I subsequently bought both). When I went back to get the foundation, they were out and gave me a second full sample pot to last me long enough to order it online. I would not ask for a sample of pigment nor any colour product - I'd try them in the store. Foundation is different; I want to see it in different lights and be sure it doesn't break me out.
> 
> I was recently given a couple of testers. I wanted to make a quad so I swatched and selected colours with the MUA. I didn't know two were discontinued since the testers were there. They were sold out of both and the MUA simply pulled them off the display, handed them to me and told me to make them disappear. I purchased the quad pallette and the two other refill palettes. I was very surprised at that (neither of them even had a slight divet) and hesitated, but she assured me that it was fine and that they couldn't be sold anyway. I've purchased quite a bit from this particular MUA and she certainly knows that I'm a regular.
> 
> ...


   The MUA that gave you the tester could have been fired over that.  On the rare occasion they do that they do not expect you to broadcast it. Testers are not given out because they are accounted for and considered un-saleble for sanitary reasons. The sample thing depends on the MUA and the management on duty at the time. Some stores get people who seriously abuse by only ever getting samples. I usually give samples of foundation more than I will color products when we actually do have sample containers. If someone purchases then I am usually happy to throw in a sample of just about anything else, again if we even have containers.


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 21, 2013)

glittergoddess27 said:


> The MUA that gave you the tester could have been fired over that.  On the rare occasion they do that they do not expect you to broadcast it. Testers are not given out because they are accounted for and considered un-saleble for sanitary reasons. The sample thing depends on the MUA and the management on duty at the time. Some stores get people who seriously abuse by only ever getting samples. I usually give samples of foundation more than I will color products when we actually do have sample containers. If someone purchases then I am usually happy to throw in a sample of just about anything else, again if we even have containers.


  This is an anonymous forum so I don't think mentioning it here is advertising it; no one knows what store it was, when it occurred or who the MUA is. No one is getting into trouble.   If she was putting herself at risk she certainly didn't show it; she didn't seem too concerned and had to assure me it was fine.


----------



## Odelia (Nov 21, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> If she was putting herself at risk she certainly didn't show it; she didn't seem too concerned and had to assure me it was fine.


  Yeah I think it's pretty safe to say that no one will get in "trouble" hehe.  If anything - it's good customer service what the MUA did!  
  Sadly, I think a lot of companies now-a-days get too absorbed in accounting for sample expenses and lose focus of how good it can be for customer service in the long run.

  Speaking personally, I return to buy more after good customer service!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 1, 2014)

Aside from IMATS I usually spend about $40 & under at MAC since I only recently became interested in mac this year and I have never got samples. When the Punk couture line came out I picked up all 4 lipsticks & nightmoth lip pencil  (at a different store than the one I normally buy from) and when I was leaving I noticed they threw in a small mascara sample! Do they usually throw in samples with bigger purchases??


----------

